# Heroes, Inc - Heroic Mercs in FR OOC Thread



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2005)

So I've wrapped up my home game and moved to a new town.  So now it seems a good a time to start up a PBP.  I'm going to base it on the plot of my home game, so much of the story will been "playtested" and revised.  I'm going to give the players a bit of flexibility though in how to proceed.

I'm looking to run a mid-high level game (starting somewhere between L12 and 15, depending on player preference) in which the characters run a major mercenary operation (Or perhaps you'd rather be called "Security Consultants" ) out of Waterdeep that specializes in especially public, difficult, and heroic cases. I have a metaplot, but I'd rather have the details of the PCs general situation be up to them.

Any takers?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Any takers?




Ooh, gosh... absolutely!

I've said for years that I'd love to play in a _CSI: Waterdeep_ game.  I know that's not quite what you're describing, but it certainly caught my eye!

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Ooh, gosh... absolutely!
> 
> I've said for years that I'd love to play in a _CSI: Waterdeep_ game.  I know that's not quite what you're describing, but it certainly caught my eye!
> 
> -Hyp.





It is and it isn't.  It will still have a pretty high-arching metaplot, but it will have lots of investigation and city focus, too.

Other ideas:
The rest of the mercenary company will be given some shape.  Likely you will get to have a couple support characters of about your own level in addition to lower level guys -- at most a Seer, a Healer, and an Artificer, who facilitate from the base and handle some day-to-day operations.  

Also, if you wish, your compound can be a "character" of sorts.  You can build it using SBG rules, and it will have a value equal to the DMG recommended PC wealth for the average party level.  When that level changes, the base (usually, unless external conditions make it illogical) "levels" too, moving up to the value of the new level.  This is based on the assumption that under normal circumstances  the company is sufficiently profitable to grow at a pretty good clip so long as its headliners are getting it notoriety and success through their great deeds.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 21, 2005)

I might be interested.  I've been wanting to join another game.  What kind of character creation rules would you be looking at?


----------



## Torillan (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm interested.  I like the premise, and haven't played in levels much higher than 8-9 yet.

I'd be interested in a sort of "Infiltrator" role, most likely a fighter/rogue whose specialty is getting into those "hard to reach" places without attracting unwanted attention.

Just a thought, but I'm also pretty flexible.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> I might be interested.  I've been wanting to join another game.  What kind of character creation rules would you be looking at?




32 pts. Generally, WotC 3.5 generic or FR materials are fine, but I reserve the right to add or subtract.  If you want something that is 3.0 or Ebberon, ask and I might allow it.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

[sblock]I assume this group would have several rogue types and few muscle tanks?

I would like to go with a straight rogue.  The guy who can get past any trap or lock.  Obviously to be a 'safecracker/locksmith' I would like to be as high level as possible to get the decent skill points.


Background - Kaarlo Koskinen is an elf that noticed at a young age he could fiddle with locks. He soon learned to enter any "locked" domain. Chests or doors where inconsequential. No one had privacy if Kaarlo Koskinen was on the prowl. He was soon known around waterdeep as a go to guy if one needed to open a vault. The people who organized "Security Consultants" knew they needed a guy who can get passed the passive modern security systems in place around the region. The came to Kaarlo Koskinen and he enjoyed the camaraderie & spoils of the group and decided to stay as an employee. Since that time Kaarlo Koskinen has gone and become part point many as well. His sharp eye and alert ears have been able to eliminate surprise ambushes that occur in the narrow alleys. Kaarlo Koskinen has also been known to find out information that is not common knowledge.

Lvl 14
Str 10
Dex 24 (+2 racial +3 level +2 gloves)
Con 7 (-2 racial)
Int 16
Wis 14
Cha 8

HP 42 (14d6 -28)
Fort 10
Reflex 21
Will 13
BAB +10/+5
AC  23 (10+4+6 dex+3ring)
Init +9

Ranged +17/12 Long Bow 1d8/x3 (under 30’ +1 to hit/damage= +7d6+1) (against evil +2d6)(against incorporeal normal damage) Range 110'
Melee +20/15 Rapier 1d6+3 15-20/x2 (Flank damage +7d6)

Feat: Nimble Fingers, Weapon Finesse (Rapier), Improved Critical (Rapier), Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, 

Skills Ranks Mod Synergy Total
Balance 10 7 2 19
Craft Lock 5 3 0 8
Disable Device 17 3 4 24
Escape Artist 0 7 6 13
Gather Information 10 -1 2 11
Hide 5 7 10 22
Knowledge (local) 5 3 0 8
Listen 15 2 2 19
Move Silently 14 7 0 21
Open Lock 17 7 8 32
Search 14 3 2 19
Sense Motive 17 2 0 19
Spot 17 1 2 20
Tumble 7 7 0 14

Possessions: Ring of Protection +3
Ring of Chameleon Power
Mithral shirt with a Spell Resistance (19)
Boots of Speed
Gloves of Dexterity +2
Cloak of Resistance +4
Vest of Escape
Rapier +3
Longbow, composite (Holy Ghost Touch)
Efficient Quiver
60 arrows

Back pack - Thieves’ Tools, Masterwork; silk rope 50’; waterskin; bedroll, caltrops, fish hook; flint&steel; grappling hook; mirror; spade; 3 days of rations
Gold 18

Languages: Common, Elven, Orc, TBD

Class: Sneak attack +7d6, trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +4, Improved Uncanny Dodge, Crippling Strike Feat
 [/sblock]


http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2350567


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jun 21, 2005)

I'd be interested. Sounds cool.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 21, 2005)

After some thought, I am will withdraw from this campaign... Enjoy all...

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2005)

I'd be interested.  Thinking Telepath if you're allowing psionics.  Otherwise, a rogue/diplomat type.  

Keia


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 21, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'd be interested.  Thinking Telepath if you're allowing psionics.  Otherwise, a rogue/diplomat type.
> 
> Keia




Hey guys,

If you'll have me, I'd like to play a psionic character too: a seer, with likely a few levels another class (depending on the background)

Alternatively, if you need extra muscle or if psionics are not allowed, I'd play a ranger/rogue.

Is there still space?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 21, 2005)

Very interested here too.  When do we need to have everything in?

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm interested too. I've got a lasher build and background I've been looking to use for a while.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2005)

I think it would be fun to toss my hat in here, perhaps a fighter/commander type.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2005)

Psionics are allowed, but note that for now the party lacks any of the "big list"  (Wiz, Clr, Dru) casters, and probably should get some. FYI the party shouldnt be too heavy on rogues and mind-affectors since there will be enough classed undead around that cant be mind controlled or sneak attacked that relying too much on those things might be risky.  Some is fine, but not the whole group.  That and rogues are better at BREAKING security than providing it.

To reserve a slot in the game you need to have a character in, so its still open for now.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Psionics are allowed, but note that for now the party lacks any of the "big list"  (Wiz, Clr, Dru) casters, and probably should get some. FYI the party shouldnt be too heavy on rogues and mind-affectors since there will be enough classed undead around that cant be mind controlled or sneak attacked that relying too much on those things might be risky.  That and rogues are better at BREAKING security than providing it.
> 
> To reserve a slot in the game you need to have a character in, so its still open for now.





What do you mean by a character in?  Are you saying a master lockpicker is not a good idea?


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jun 21, 2005)

*Zephyr*
Male Air Genasi Cleric 5/ Elemental Archon 8
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 160 lbs
*Skin:* Light Blue
*Hair:* Light Blue
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 25

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [2 points, racial]
*Con:* 10 (0) [2 points] 
*Int:* 12 (+1) [2 points, racial] 
*Wis:* 18 (+4) [13 points] 
*Cha:* 10 (0) [2 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilties:*
1 feat at first level, 12 skill points at first level, 3 skill points at each level after 1st, +1 racial bonus vs air spells and effects, which scales with level,  darkvision 60', Levitate 1/day, Breathless

*Hit Dice:* 8 (1st)+ 12d8
*HP:* 88
*AC:* 
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 
*Armor Check Penalty:* 

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +10 
Reflex: +4 
Will: +14 

*BAB:* +9/+4
*Melee Atk:* +10/ +5 
*Ranged Atk:* +10/+5 

*Skills:* 
Concentration +16
Knowledge (Religion) +17
Spellcraft +17

*Feats:*

Cleric Domains:
Air
Travel

Spells:
6/7/6/6/5/3/2

*Languages:*
Common, Auran

*Equipment:*


*Appearance:*


*Personality:*


*Background:*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Psionics are allowed, but note that for now the party lacks any of the "big list"  (Wiz, Clr, Dru) casters, and probably should get some.




Do you accept feats, classes and pr classes for the complete series?
I would love to try out a warlock or a warmage   
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 21, 2005)

What about a monk that is the member of a monastic order allowing him to freely multiclass as devoted defender?  Bodyguard type.  If not, I would go straight monk and just act like a devoted defender.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Do you accept feats, classes and pr classes for the complete series?
> I would love to try out a warlock or a warmage
> Cheers,
> 
> SG





Those are fine.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> What about a monk that is the member of a monastic order allowing him to freely multiclass as devoted defender?  Bodyguard type.  If not, I would go straight monk and just act like a devoted defender.
> 
> Hawkeye





Sure.  Monks' ability progression is almost as important to them as spell progression for casters.  Letting them freely multiclass in and out of things that do not grant that is not overpowering in the least.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 21, 2005)

Thank you for that info.  However, on further review, I think I may just go straight Monk and act like a devoted defender.      I am still thinking about it.  Have you settled on the exact level?

Hawkeye


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

As we are hashing out things, how many rogues are there?  I was looking to be a lockpicker, but than maybe I was thinking of security as a offensive weapon and not defensive.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> As we are hashing out things, how many rogues are there?  I was looking to be a lockpicker, but than maybe I was thinking of security as a offensive weapon and not defensive.





Trap engineer?

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jun 21, 2005)

Dyria Delmar
Race: Human
Class: Fighter 6/Lasher 6-8
Alignment: Chaotic-Good

Description: Dyria Delmar, age thirty, stands at 5’4”, and weights 118 pounds. She’s got a slender and lithe build. She has long red hair, and green eyes, as well as a fiery temper. Her back and chest are covered in long scars from being severely whipped. There is a brand of an S in a circle on her lower right arm and her thigh. There are two whips attached to her belt, a normal whip and one that looks more like a piece of barbed wire with a blade at the end.

Background: Dyria Delmar was grew up in Athkala, the only child of a fairly wealthy merchant. Though not one of the more powerful people in Athkala, he still took part in the politics of the nation. That was to be his downfall.

When Dyria was eighteen, her father was killed. Assassinated by the Shadow Thieves who had been hired by one of his political enemies. After a period of mourning, she was approached by the same people who had him killed with an offer to buy his business. She refused, deciding that she could run it just fine herself.

That was a mistake.

She was kidnapped from her home shortly later by Shadow Thieves, and then sold to illegal slavers operating in Athkala, who sent her south to Calimshan.

Dyria was a fiery, independent person. As a result, she made a difficult slave, and was frequently punished during and after her training. She still bears the scars of it all over her body.

She went from owner to owner over the course of eight years. Sometimes being used for manual labor, or domestic service, or more unpleasant activities.

Her final owner was more harsh than any of her previous ones, and punished much more severly. His taskmasters often whipped her to the brink of death

However, this turned to her advantage. One night, while suffering from another day of punishment, her taskmaster got careless. Hauling her out of her cot, with an intention of whipping her some more, something snapped in Dyria’s mind. She had been a rebellious individual before, yes, but she had never truly fought back against her owners, always stopping when the punishment came.

This time was different.

Forcing the whip out of the taskmasters hand as he tried to hit her, she wrapped it around his throat, and strangled him to death with it.

Taking some gold and the whip, she stole away into the night, but first made a vow. She would hunt down and kill her owner, and all of her previous owners as well.

Keeping herself hidden, she trained herself in combat, and sought out instructors in Calimshan to teach her what she needed to know. She used the whip as a weapon, because she appreciated the irony. Whips were used to keep slaves in line, and now she was going to use it as a weapon of vengeance against slave owners.

The next several years were particularly bloody for Dyria, as she hunted down and killed her previous owners. She finally fled Calimshan, and sailed back to Amn, where she returned to the city in a flurry of blood and violence, tracking down and killing the man who had murdered her father and arranged for her to be sold into slavery.

Wanted for a string of murders in both Calimshan and Amn, and with her vengeance finally satisfied, she made her way further up the Sword Coast to Waterdeep, where she sought gainful employment as a mercenary adventurer.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Trap engineer?
> 
> Hawkeye





You are brilliant.  I guess I could craft mechanical locks & traps.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Psionics are allowed, but note that for now the party lacks any of the "big list"  (Wiz, Clr, Dru) casters, and probably should get some.




I'm planning an urban Druid... possibly with a Cleric cohort.

Questions:
1. Are you willing to entertain the "fast and deadly hunter" variant druid from Unearthed Arcana p58?  Gives up Wild Shape (ouch), all shield and armor proficiencies; gains monk's AC bonus and fast movement, ranger's favoured enemy, swift tracker, and Track feat.

2. Rather than 'followers', would you allow the Leadership feat to provide 'informers'?  eg rather than warriors serving the PC, the 'followers' might be Jim the butcher from Eagle Street, and Big Tom who works on the docks, and Carla the barmaid... they don't 'work' for the PC, but they're friendly, and will help him out from time to time?

3. A city-dwelling druid is likely to have a greater affinity for the little creatures - cats, rats, pigeons - than the big bears and tigers.  How would you feel about something like a rat swarm as an animal companion?  Possibly at the cost of a feat?  (Ooh, ooh, cat swarm!  I want a cat swarm!)

4. Level?  

-Hyp.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> You are brilliant.  I guess I could craft mechanical locks & traps.




Thank you.  Instead of being just a lock pick you could be a lock smith/trap engineer.  You need the skills of a lock picker/burgler, but you use them on the side of the angels.  I have played a lawful good rogue that way.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> (Ooh, ooh, cat swarm!  I want a cat swarm!)
> 
> 4. Level?
> 
> -Hyp.




Look out everyone!  Its the Cat Rangler!  Run for your lives!  Ahhhh!    

Hawkeye


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2005)

Potential character:

Telepath/Elocator
Race: unknown

*Str:* 10   
*Dex:* 14 
*Con:* 12   
*Int:* 20  [base 17, +3 level]  
*Wis:* 14 
*Cha:* 09


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Those are fine.




Cool, here is my character submission.
He'll be a mobile (flying) artilery muscle guy.
Please comment/critique.

Also, how much starting gold are we entitled to.
For the HP, can I assumefull at 1st level and 50% after?

Cheers,

SG


Murdoch
Human Warlock 13

Str: 10
Dex: 18 (14 base + 4 gloves)
Con:  16 (14 base +2 belt)
Wis: 12
Int: 14
Cha:  22 (15base +3 from levels +4 cloak)

Skills:
Bluff: +25 [17 ranks + 6 cha +2 nimph’s kiss]
Diplomacy +12 [+2 Bluff synergy +2 Sense motive synergy + 6 cha +2 nimph’s kiss]
Concentration: +20 [17 ranks + 3 con]
Intimidate +19 [13 ranks +6 cha +2 nimph’s kiss +2 Bluff synergy]
Spell craft: +19 [17 ranks +2 int] +2 bonus to decipher spells on scrolls
Sense motive: +18 [17 ranks +1 wis]
Use magic device: +25 [17 ranks + 6 cha +2 nimph’s kiss] +2 checks related to scrolls


AC: 30 (+ 10 armor, +3 amulet, + 3ring, +2 ring, +4 dex)
HP: TBD

Saves:
For:	11 (4 base +2 con + 5 cloak) +1 against spells 
Ref:	13 (4base +4 dex + 5 cloak) +6 invocation +1 against spells
Will:	14 (8 base +1 wis + 5 cloak) +1 against spells

BAB: +9/+4

Attacks: 

Longspear: +9/+4 to hit, 1d8 damage, x3, piercing
Morningstar +9/+4 to hit, 1d8 damage, x2, Bludgeoning

Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +13 hit (+12 if within 30ft) (+9 base +4 dex (+1 point blan k shot), Damage:  8d6 (6d6 base +2d6 chasuble)  +1 (point blank shot) + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage) 

can arc blast to 2 additional targets or 30 ft cone


Warlock abilities:
Eldrich blast 
Detect magic spell at will
Energy resistance 5: fire
Damage resistance 3/ cold iron
Fiendish resilience 2 (regenerate 2 hp/rnd for 2 minutes) once a day
Deceive item: take 10 on use magic device, even when distracted or threatened


Warlock Invocations:
Least 3: 
Devil’s sight, 
Hideous blow, 
See the unseen
eldritch lance*
dark one’s own luck*
Lesser 3: 
Fell flight, 
walk unseen (invisibility self 24h), 
eldritch chain (arc eldritch blast to 2 targets), 
flee the scene (dimension door 55 ft max + illusion of self for 1 rnd at original location)*
Greater 2: 
Eldritch cone (30 ft cone)
	Vitriolic blast	

1 level 1 feat: Nimph’s kiss (+1 saves against magic, +1 sp/lvl, +2 cha checks) 
1 level 1 human feat: Point blank shot (+1hit and damage w anged attacks within 30ft)
1 level 3 feat: precise shot (can attack foes in melee without penalty) 
1 level 6 feat: craft wondrous item
1 level 9 feat: Extra invocation: dark one’s own luck*
1 level 12 feat: Extra invocation: flee the scene*


History:
Murdock was raised in an orphanage. At puberty, he started showing strange powers that he couldn’t control. One night, during his sleep, an uncontrolled blast came from him and killed another orphan. Stricken with remorse, he ran away from the orphanage to live alone in the wilderness. There, fey creatures found him and helped him understand and control his powers.

Ever since, he has come back to civilization, seeking adventure to test and improve his powers.

Appearance:
When adventuring, Murdock either travels invisible, or wears a heavy cloak. He has grey eyes, and regularly shaves his head and beard. He wears several tatoos on his head, face and body.



Equipment: (110 000 gp)

+5 armor Elven chain 29150 gp
Ring of protection +3 18,000 gp
Ring of force shield (+2 ac) 8500 gp

Greater chasuble of fell power (necklace + 2d6 to eldritch blast) 9000*
Vest of resistance +5 all saves 12500*
Headband of Adaptation (as neckace of Adaptation) 4500 gp*
Belt of charisma (as cloak of charisma) +4  8 000 gp*
Bracers of natural armor (as amulet) +3  9,000 gp*
Gloves of dexterity +4 8000 gp
Longspear, 9lb, 5gp
Morningstar, 8gp, 6lb

Total spent : 106663 gp
Total XP spent on magic items: 2040


----------



## Eltern (Jun 21, 2005)

1. How many players you looking for? I and a friend would be interested in playing, and we particularly would like to play casters, so that fits that role.

However...

2. Do we need to be Realms-literate? Because we are both very, very not   I know a few sketches of Realms events/notable people, but my friend definitely knows zilch.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I'm planning an urban Druid... possibly with a Cleric cohort.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Are you willing to entertain the "fast and deadly hunter" variant druid from Unearthed Arcana p58?  Gives up Wild Shape (ouch), all shield and armor proficiencies; gains monk's AC bonus and fast movement, ranger's favoured enemy, swift tracker, and Track feat.
> ...





1.  Yes.  In fact, the druid from the home campaign that just ended was one of those.  
2.  The organization will have those pop up from time to time anyway, and their existence is somewhat covered by ranks in gather information, so I don't think its necessary to integrate them into the leadership feat. If you want, your followers can be their own subgroup of the company, though, and have their own particular role.
3.  Sure...Feats shouldn't be required, since cat swarms et al are not especially powerful for their CR compared to things like dire tigers and bears.
4. Level -- As I said, I can start this anywhere from 12-14...people should start including their input on that


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2005)

Eltern said:
			
		

> 1. How many players you looking for? I and a friend would be interested in playing, and we particularly would like to play casters, so that fits that role.
> 
> However...
> 
> 2. Do we need to be Realms-literate? Because we are both very, very not   I know a few sketches of Realms events/notable people, but my friend definitely knows zilch.




1. Note entirely sure yet, but there i room at the moment.  

2. Not at all.  Besides, I might have to change some stuff around, especially "DM-secret" kinds of stuff, so it avoids sticky situations like "Yes I attacked him for apparently no reason, but that guy is really a demon in disguise!  It says those right there on page 412 of the FRCS." ..."Um, sorry, not this time he's not."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> As we are hashing out things, how many rogues are there?  I was looking to be a lockpicker, but than maybe I was thinking of security as a offensive weapon and not defensive.





It works as a concept but especially at high level lock picking just isnt that amazing with knock around.  Sure you can pick almost any lock the old fashioned way, but any low-level wizard can open even harder ones.  So while there is nothing wrong with being good at lock picking, just make sure that you are good at other things too so you are more sure to shine.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 21, 2005)

Well here is my general outline for my character, just to have it in here:

Shando
Monk 12/Devoted Defender (2? maybe)
Str:  12
Dex: 16
Con: 16
Int:  12
Wis: 15
Chr: 10

I'll detail the rest probably Thursday or Friday.  I work a 24 hour shift starting tomorrow (22nd), so I won't be available to finish, unless I get some work done on it tonight.  Got more research to do.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 1.  Yes.  In fact, the druid from the home campaign that just ended was one of those.




Cool.



> 2.  The organization will have those pop up from time to time anyway, and their existence is somewhat covered by ranks in gather information, so I don't think its necessary to integrate them into the leadership feat. If you want, your followers can be their own subgroup of the company, though, and have their own particular role.




Okay.



> 3.  Sure...Feats shouldn't be required, since cat swarms et al are not especially powerful for their CR compared to things like dire tigers and bears.




Would you consider it a 1st level companion like a wolf, or a 4th level companion like a wolverine?



> 4. Level -- As I said, I can start this anywhere from 12-14...people should start including their input on that




My vote is for level 13, then - I'll do my initial statting with that as a baseline.

-Hyp.


----------



## rato (Jun 21, 2005)

I want to join, but i need to know if still have vacancy for me!
I would be a wizard, specialized in illusion school, trying always to fake the opponents without the need of direct combat, and always being as silence as possible.
Although I am not fan of this school, it would fit very well in this plot!


----------



## Eltern (Jun 21, 2005)

Since we've got some psions floating around, and my friend (FlyingCupcake) and I would like to be casters, better ask: What's the relationship of psionics/magic in your game? Do spell resistance provide resistance to psionics, does antimagic work on psionics, etc? 

I doubt it'll be very important (or maybe it will ), but thought I'd ask. 

I don't suppose anyone here's an avid reader of Schlock Mercenary, are they?


----------



## Eltern (Jun 22, 2005)

When you say that the company specializes in "heroic" enterprises, I assume that means we are generally good? 

We're -mercenaries-, so I assume no one will be taking Vow of Poverty, but is a shady nature required, favored, not desired, or is alignment just up in the air?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Eltern said:
			
		

> When you say that the company specializes in "heroic" enterprises, I assume that means we are generally good?
> 
> We're -mercenaries-, so I assume no one will be taking Vow of Poverty, but is a shady nature required, favored, not desired, or is alignment just up in the air?




I'm looking at Lawful Neutral, myself 

-Hyp.


----------



## Eltern (Jun 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I'm looking at Lawful Neutral, myself
> 
> -Hyp.




Ah, but don't you call in mercs when you're working outside of the law? Otherwise you'd call the police   We'll see what direction the company is taking. 

Hey Matt, how wonky can the character races be? I'm thinking of going elan cerebmancer, but with a troll cohort. Because when isn't a troll fun, when he's on your side?  

Again, not too familiar with Waterdeep, so I don't know if a troll walking through the streets will immediately result in a lot of death and destruction coming our way.


----------



## rato (Jun 22, 2005)

i thought that he called us mercs, but seems to be like a special guard, some mercs that do the dirty job that doesn't need to be known by everyone else...
Some special stuff... it was what thought to be


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Fin Caisson - a work in progress 

[sblock]
	
	



```
Fin Caisson
Lawful Neutral Male Human 'Fast and Deadly' Druid-13

S   10         = 10 
D   10     + 4 = 14 
C   12     + 4 = 16
I   16         = 16
W   15 + 3 + 6 = 24
Ch  14     + 4 = 18

AC    22 (10 [Base] +2 [Dex] +7 [Wis] +2 [F&D] +1 [Deflection])
HP    13d8 + 39  
BAB  + 9
Fort +13 (8 [Base] + 3 [Con] + 2 [Resistance])
Refl + 8 (4 [Base] + 2 [Dex] + 2 [Resistance])
Will +17 (8 [Base] + 7 [Wis] + 2 [Resistance])
Init + 7
Spd   70 ft.

-----
Class Features

Animal Companion
Nature Sense 
Wild Empathy 
Woodland Stride    
Trackless Step     
Resist Nature’s Lure
Venom Immunity     
A Thousand Faces
Spontaneous Summoning
AC Bonus (+2 + Wis)
Fast Movement +40 ft.
Favored Enemy (Undead) +2
Favored Enemy (Animal) +2
Favored Enemy (Human)  +6
Swift Tracker

-----
Feats

1  Able Learner
1  Spell Focus (Conjuration)
1  Track
3  Augment Summoning
6  Improved Initiative
9  Leadership
12 Spell Penetration

-----
Skills

Speak Common
Speak Terran
Speak Ignan
Speak Auran
Speak Aquan
Listen              16 + 7     = +23
Spot                16 + 7     = +23
Survival            16 + 7 + 2 = +25
Concentration        5 + 3     = + 8
Diplomacy            6 + 4 + 7 = +17
Handle Animal        5 + 4 + 3 = +12
Heal                 5 + 7     = +12
Spellcraft           5 + 3 + 2 = +10
Knowledge (Nature)   5 + 3 + 2 = +10
Knowledge (Local)    8 + 3     = +11
Knowledge (Arcana)   5 + 3     = + 8
Search               8 + 3     = +11
Gather Information   8 + 4 + 5 = +17
Sense Motive         8 + 7     = +15
Intimidate           5 + 4 + 5 = +14
Bluff                5 + 4 + 3 = +12

-----
Spells

0 (6/day, DC 17)
1 (7/day, DC 18)
2 (7/day, DC 19)
3 (6/day, DC 20)
4 (5/day, DC 21)
5 (4/day, DC 22)
6 (3/day, DC 23)
7 (2/day, DC 24)

-----
Animal Companion

Cat Swarm (stats to be determined)

-----
Equipment

Periapt of Wisdom   +6                            36000
Fin's Gloves                                      21850
Cloak of Charisma   +4                            16000   
Bracers of Health   +4                            16000
Circlet of Persuasion                              4500
Vest of Resistance  +2                             4000
Lens of Detection                                  3500
Ring of Sustenance                                 2500
Ring of Protection  +1                             2000 
Handy Haversack                                    2000

1650gp to be determined

[size=1]Fin's Gloves:
Dexterity +4    16000       = 16000
Object Reading   3000 * 1.5 =  4500
Mage Hand         900 * 1.5 =  1350[/size]

-----
Cohort

Arundel Green
Lawful Neutral Male Human Cleric 5 / Divine Oracle 6 (Domains: Knowledge, City)

(stats to be determined)
```
[/sblock]

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2005)

Although you guys can play your characters how you want, I was envisioning generally LN or XG heroes-for-hire who keep a generally good reputation and good relationship with the authorities.  Thats why I suggested the alternative phraseology 'Security Consultants."  People love heroes and would gladly pay for them or those they train/trust to keep them safe.


----------



## rato (Jun 22, 2005)

So can i join the crew?!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2005)

Waterdeep is pretty metropolitan, but not necessarily THAT metropolitan.  People fear trolls and know that trolls are evil, and unless you are specially prepared or powerful, invincible.   Besides, people associate them with the really nasty organizations that go around with troll bodyguards, like Red Wizards and Humanoid/Goblinoid/Orcish Overlords.




			
				Eltern said:
			
		

> Ah, but don't you call in mercs when you're working outside of the law? Otherwise you'd call the police   We'll see what direction the company is taking.
> 
> Hey Matt, how wonky can the character races be? I'm thinking of going elan cerebmancer, but with a troll cohort. Because when isn't a troll fun, when he's on your side?
> 
> Again, not too familiar with Waterdeep, so I don't know if a troll walking through the streets will immediately result in a lot of death and destruction coming our way.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 22, 2005)

I posted on the 1st page a more complete character.  

I kept the lockpicking, but I also assume he would be a point man and would be able to spot trouble before it happened.  This allows the team to not be surprised and better prepared.  I also have him be a man of the people (gather info).

How do wizards act as better lock pickers than thieves?

I assume 110,000 will by equipment?


----------



## frostrune (Jun 22, 2005)

I'd be interested in this as well but don't want to invest too much time in a charcater build if the group is already full.  DM_Matt are you selecting characters on 'first come first serve' or are you looking for a certain party composition?

It appears this party needs some melee muscle and a moral compass    - I'd be happy to play a human or aasimar paladin.  Melee oriented but equally comfortable in higher society (diplomacy maxed).

Couple catches... 

1)  I'll be unavailable all next week (vacation) but can post consistently after that.  Bad timing I know.

2)  I'm D&D experienced but a PBEM virgin.  I might need a bit of help at first (like how the heck do you make those 'spoiler' boxes?)

Anyway, enough rambling.  If you need me I'm in, if you are full up - thanks for your time.

Frostrune


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 22, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> ....  I might need a bit of help at first (like how the heck do you make those 'spoiler' boxes?)....




Go to the play the game forum, there are helpful hints stuck to the top.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> How do wizards act as better lock pickers than thieves?




_*OPEN LOCK* (DEX; TRAINED ONLY)
*Check:* The DC for opening a lock varies from 20 to 40, depending on the quality of the lock.
*Action:* Opening a lock is a full-round action.

*Knock*
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
The knock spell opens stuck, barred, locked, held, or arcane locked doors._

-Hyp.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 22, 2005)

What's the word on my submission?


----------



## Eltern (Jun 22, 2005)

Alright, no trolls   I'll rethink that one. 

Hey Hyp, do you have some sort of program that lets you present everything so neatly, or did you type that up yourself?

And Matt: FlyingCupcake and I are going to work tonight and tomorrow on characters for you, but right now the number and composition of the party is sort of ambiguous. So far, 14 people have said they'd be interested, and I'm going to go out on a limb and assume you don't want to run that many PCs.   Of course, you might want to do two groups or something, I don't know. 

Anyway, my point is that FlyingCupcake and I are both willing to develop whatever characters are needed.   It looks like we don't yet have a "face" social skills spy type, nor any big steel carrying meat in the front. We'll make some of those, in addition to casters.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Eltern said:
			
		

> Hey Hyp, do you have some sort of program that lets you present everything so neatly, or did you type that up yourself?




That's all manual   The advantages of the [code] tag and a monospaced font 



> It looks like we don't yet have a "face" social skills spy type...




It depends how high you want the numbers... Fin has the five social skills (Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, Gather Information, Sense Motive) all in double digits, but not in the low-mid twenties that a rogue or bard might pull.

-Hyp.


----------



## Eltern (Jun 22, 2005)

Still looks like that took awhile to type!



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> but not in the low-mid twenties that a rogue or bard might pull.




Exactly    Of course, I would hope most of that is roleplay, anyway. When I play a face character, he's generally the designated "I'm useless in combat" guy, simply because he's maxing out his social graces. I suppose we may not need someone to fufill such a role, depending on the sort of missions we get.

So Matt, is this going to be more dungeon crawly, or something else? Don't give away the plot, but tantalize my senses.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey DM_Matt

I've updated my character. Could you let me know if I made the cut?
Also, how do you think the warlock's 12th level ability Imbue item works? From what I read, the warlock can create a magic item wihout exending XP or GP as long as he has the proper item creation feat. Am I understanding this right? Does it make sense to you (It doesnt really to me but I have to ask).

Everybody,
I have 3 feets left for my warlock. I originally thought I'd give him battle caster twice, so he could use heavy armor, but I'm not sure it's worth it.

Any thoughts?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2005)

So here are the folks with concepts so far

Hypersmurf - Druid
Ranger Rick - Rogue
Cursed Quinn - Genasi Cleric 5/ Elemental Archon 8 (Zephyr)
Falkus - Fighter/Lasher (Dyria)
Keia - Telepath
Steve Gorak -  Murdock the Warlock
Hawkeye - Monk/DD (Shando)

Eltern and Friend Can Close it out, but that will be it as long as the whole group stays.  Attrition is inevitable in a pbp so its OK for the group to be this big.

I'm a little leery of the Elemental Archon.  Its 3.0 and a little nasty.  All about being extra arrogant with mephit sycophants.  Besides, you can already use your air domain ability to control air creatures just like evil clerics can control undead, so you can get yourself some air mephits, air elementals, or whatever equal to your HD anyway.  IIRC there are other elementalist PRCs out there anyway.  If you don't mind the energy type restrictions, you can go ahead and take it, just replace the skill requirements with knowledge(religion) 8 and make it a ckass skill.

Lasher is 3.0 but I like it.  I've actually wanted to see one of those in action.

So the group has a couple clerics (Zepher and Smurf's Cohort), a Telepath,  and a Druid....a Wizard would be nice to round out casters, but might not acutally be necessary since there are so many.

The Rogue and Fin have a good bit of social and sneak skills together.  The warlock has nice UMD.

The fighting situation is a bit tenuous.  The fighters are on the soft side.  The rogue is mixed melee/ranged and has next to no hp; and the lasher is not built yet but could be pretty strong, the warlock is essentially an archer but ironically is reasonably durable (btw, check out the Chasuble of Fell Power...+1d6 to eld blast for 8k or +2d6 for 18k). The monk is pretty good as a blocker for the casters but probably not as good on offense.  There really isn't much of an anchor up front, though.  Also, its looking like the Druid is going to have to come up to the front lines rather than cast so much.

If anyone drops early, others can join.  I'm a little tempted to take frost's pally, though.


----------



## Eltern (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, and eh, Hyp? Am I missing something, or is your character 38 point buy, not 32?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Eltern said:
			
		

> Oh, and eh, Hyp? Am I missing something, or is your character 38 point buy, not 32?




Er.  No, you're quite right.  I think I know how that happened.  

... it's fixed now.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Also, its looking like the Druid is going to have to come up to the front lines rather than cast so much.




[blink]

That's the unarmoured Str 10 Druid with Augment Summoning you're talking about, right?  

-Hyp.


----------



## Eltern (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't worry, Hyp. I'm going to play a meat shield with pecs the size of TVs, and FlyingCupcake is probably going to go with a Dervish.   

But now, what -kind- of meat shield, yes indeed. So, if it's 3.5, it's good? What about Unearthed Arcana? Frenzied Beserker, while hilarious, doesn't seem like the right flavor for this group   

Could always go Reaping Mauler. They're fun.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Eltern said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Hyp. I'm going to play a meat shield with pecs the size of TVs, and FlyingCupcake is probably going to go with a Dervish.




Arundel Green is pretty much a librarian... but I'm making him a librarian in full plate.  He can stand in the front line, but as a cohort, he's got NPC gear, he's two levels behind, and I've done him with 25 point buy.  He's not a _proper_ tank for a 13th level party.

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey DM_Matt
> 
> I've updated my character. Could you let me know if I made the cut?
> Also, how do you think the warlock's 12th level ability Imbue item works? From what I read, the warlock can create a magic item wihout exending XP or GP as long as he has the proper item creation feat. Am I understanding this right? Does it make sense to you (It doesnt really to me but I have to ask).
> ...





Well, it looks like your AC is already just about the best in the party.  Its rather complicated but the feats in the MM regarding SLAs apply to your Invocations.  The simple one is Ability Focus which gives you a +2 DC.  

The other ones are Empower and Quicken SLA.  At L12 you can Empower L4 Spells and Quicken L2.  They only apply to one ability (presumedly Eld Blast).  As per errata, EB is equivalent to 1st level or the highest level invocation applied to it, whichever is higher. Thus, you can  Quicken (AND Empower) a regular or Hideous Blow Invoc, or Empower a HB or EChain one (Although its only situationally better than vitriolic and often worse.  If you take those, though, you'd get an extra 9d6 attack (10 or 11 if you get the chausable) every round.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 22, 2005)

One question. I've only got the SRD of the DM's guide, so how much gold is available for purchasing gear with?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 22, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The other ones are Empower and Quicken SLA.  At L12 you can Empower L4 Spells and Quicken L2.  They only apply to one ability (presumedly Eld Blast).  As per errata, EB is equivalent to 1st level or the highest level invocation applied to it, whichever is higher. Thus, you can  Quicken (AND Empower) a regular or Hideous Blow Invoc, or Empower a HB or EChain one (Although its only situationally better than vitriolic and often worse.  If you take those, though, you'd get an extra 9d6 attack (10 or 11 if you get the chausable) every round.




Hey DM_Matt,

Does this mean that with Quicken SLA, I coud conceivably do 2 Hideous Blows in 1 round (since I have 2 attacks per round anyways?) Or 1 regular blast (Quickened to avoid an AoO) AND 1 (regular) Hideous Blow  ? This seems like a pretty good deal!   

Also, what's your ruling on the warlock's 12th level power: Imbue Item? If the warlock has the appropriate item creation feat, can he create items at no GP and no XP cost? If so (and I imagine that just TOO much), can I switch that ability for say extra flying speed (that fell flight invocation is darn slow, maybe an extra 30ft) and a greater invocation or maybe just a feat and a greater invocation (or whatever else you recommend)? I don't want to have do deal with a game breaking benefit...

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Also, what's your ruling on the warlock's 12th level power: Imbue Item? If the warlock has the appropriate item creation feat, can he create items at no GP and no XP cost?




No, no.  It still costs gold and XP; what it says is that _if you fail a check to emulate a spell_, it doesn't cost you all the gold and XP for no item.  You just fail to create the item at no expense.

Say you're creating an item that has a market price of 3000gp, and a prerequisite spell of Magic Missile.  You can't cast Magic Missile, but as a warlock, you can substitute a UMD check instead of preparing the spell.  

It will take you three days, and cost 1500gp and 120XP, to make the item.  But if you fail your check, you don't pay the gp and XP for nothing; instead, you simply can't make the item, and can't try again with that spell until you gain a level.

-Hyp.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> No, no.  It still costs gold and XP; what it says is that _if you fail a check to emulate a spell_, it doesn't cost you all the gold and XP for no item.  You just fail to create the item at no expense.
> 
> Say you're creating an item that has a market price of 3000gp, and a prerequisite spell of Magic Missile.  You can't cast Magic Missile, but as a warlock, you can substitute a UMD check instead of preparing the spell.
> 
> ...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

G'day DM Matt,

If you've got room I'd be keen on playing FR, I'm not in any FR games at the moment and I miss the old stomping ground   

How do you feel about Lords of Madness and the aberrant feats in there? I'm thinking a human (with a couple of the aberrant feats) wizard (spec Transmutation)/Master Transmorgifist (C.Arc). Might give the group a little more muscle up front as well as the extra spell casting kick.

Let me know how you feel about another starter and I'll kick something together asap

cheers

Daz


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> G'day DM Matt,
> 
> If you've got room I'd be keen on playing FR, I'm not in any FR games at the moment and I miss the old stomping ground
> 
> ...




LoM  is one of the few 3.5 books I do not have access to, and that concept seems a bit too Cthuluesque for the flavor here.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> One question. I've only got the SRD of the DM's guide, so how much gold is available for purchasing gear with?





110,000 gp


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> LoM  is one of the few 3.5 books I do not have access to, and that concept seems a bit too Cthuluesque for the flavor here.



 I would have said more Morcockish (I was going for the wizard with all the floating pin pricks of light type eyes from the original Deities and Demigods - the feats put his eyes on stalks, otherwise he would appear human) type of flavour but I see your point (and btw imho LoM is well worth a look)

Waterdeep eh, the new source book is due out any day isn't it? Might have to have a scour through there before deciding on a PC or anything


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 22, 2005)

I should have mine complete (in post #7).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I should have mine complete (in post #7).




Same here (post #31). I'm only missing details (like pouches, backpacks, etc)
BTW, I assumed that my character made his own wondrous items. XP cost 2040.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 22, 2005)

This sounds extremely interesting, DM_Matt. Do you have room for a Monk/Cleric of Ilmater/Sacred Fist (Complete Divine)? I've been dying to play one and it would be great if I could try it out here. Anyway, what would the level be, exactly?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2005)

Please post characters in the  Heroes, Inc. Character Thread  in the Rogues Gallery forum.

Those not already admitted can be alternates in case folks drop relatively early or do not post finished characters.


Rick: You might want to get that Con raised.  Also, your HP is wrong.  It should be (6-2)+13(3.5-2), so 4+20 = 24.  

Gorak:  I'm all for BOED material, but you'll need to explain how your warlock got an exalted feat.  Warlocks aren't even supposed to be good-aligned, for that matter.  However, if you can come up with an alternate explanation for your powers (probably one relating to fey or whatnot), then I'm willing to let you have Nymph's Kiss and waive the warlock alignment restriction.  You can also reflavor some of the spells if you want, so long as you don't mess with the mechanics.  BTW, Why no MetaSLA Feats?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Please post characters in the  Heroes, Inc. Character Thread  in the Rogues Gallery forum.




I take it we're settled on 13th level, right?

I asked earlier about the cat swarm - Would you consider it a 1st level companion like a wolf, or a 4th level companion like a wolverine (for purposes of by-druid-level improvements)?

I've used 25 point buy for my Cohort - is that what you had in mind?

-Hyp.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 22, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Please post characters in the
> 
> Gorak:  I'm all for BOED material, but you'll need to explain how your warlock got an exalted feat.  Warlocks aren't even supposed to be good-aligned, for that matter.  However, if you can come up with an alternate explanation for your powers (probably one relating to fey or whatnot), then I'm willing to let you have Nymph's Kiss and waive the warlock alignment restriction.





Hey DM_Matt,

I want my Warlock to be CG. The warlock description says any evil or any chaotic, so CG is by the rules. Also, if you read my character's history, he was raised by fey. I thought that Nimph's kiss was appropriate.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You can also reflavor some of the spells if you want, so long as you don't mess with the mechanics.




Well, aside from obvious name changes (like devil's sight to fey's sight), I didin't take any obviously dark powers (like the dead walk or black tentacles). The only thing that is just a bit nasty is vitriolic blast, but it just adds to the exotic nature of the character.  



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> BTW, Why no MetaSLA Feats?




I could only take 1 feat at level 12th and there is a caster level 10 requirement on quicken SLA. That was a bit too expensive for me because I prefered to get an Extra invocation (flee the scene). I like the idea of having a quick way out of a bad situation.

OK, Character is up. I assumed level 13, full hp at level 1 and 50% thereafter. I'm only missing details about the equipment.

BTW, I purposefully choose not to take the leadership feat. With this high a charisma, my character would have controlled a small army! Imagine, I'd need to create 1 13th level cohort + 40 1st level + 4 2nd level + 2 3rd level + 1  4th level + 1 5th level one was just scary!   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> BTW, I purposefully choose not to take the leadership feat. With this high a charisma, my character would have controlled a small army! Imagine, I'd need to create 1 13th level cohort + 40 1st level + 4 2nd level + 2 3rd level + 1  4th level + 1 5th level one was just scary!




11th level cohort.  No cohort can be higher than your level - 2.

-Hyp.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 23, 2005)

Character sheet's up.


----------



## rato (Jun 23, 2005)

You forgot me!
I said that I would be a Wizard illusionist
My char is almost finished i am a wizard/shadowcrafter!
ok?!


----------



## Eltern (Jun 23, 2005)

Yo. Just spent the whole day driving from Indianapolis to Pittsburgh, where FlyingCupcake lives. We're going to make our characters tomorrow and they -will- be up by tomorrow evening. Promise   

In case anyone cares, FlyingCupcake will be a elderly female human Dervish, and I will be a barrel-chested human front line fighter type, who has "specialized" in being pretty good at a wide array of combat tactics. I hate being a one trick pony.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 23, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> ....Rick: You might want to get that Con raised.  Also, your HP is wrong.  It should be (6-2)+13(3.5-2), so 4+20 = 24.
> 
> ...




I copied it as I first set it up except for the HPs.....  Let me go back and figure out how I want to revamp the con (either magical items or stat changes or both)

Edit.   I am subtracting 2 from dex.  that gives me enough pointbuy points to raise the con up to 12.   Therefore my hps per level will increase from -2 to +1, a 3hp per level increase.  I will drop the dex skill levels as needed.  I will adjust my saving throws as well.  My AC will not change because my armor did not allow me to fully max my dex bonus.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 23, 2005)

Dm_Matt

My Paladin is up in the rogues gallery thread for your review.  I know I'm in line behind a lot of other guys so please consider me an alternate.

Thanks,

Frostrune


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 23, 2005)

A cat swarm will be a L-3 companion with 4hd and a 10 base con, made up of tiny creatures.  

BTW, Frostrune, since you were the first alternate to post a char, you are the first alternate on the wait list.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 24, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> A cat swarm will be a L-3 companion with 4hd and a 10 base con, made up of tiny creatures.




Cool - I'll work from there.

Last question on this one - there's a thread in Rules on the topic - How do you see the interaction of the Natural bond feat with alternative companions?

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Cool - I'll work from there.
> 
> Last question on this one - there's a thread in Rules on the topic - How do you see the interaction of the Natural bond feat with alternative companions?
> 
> -Hyp.





I'd say you get the benefit.  Some official source said that Practiced Spellcaster is applied in the order of operations most favorable to the character, so based on that precedent I rule that Natural Bond works the same way since it is the same type of feat (a catchup feat for those who take options that put them behind in an area).  If an L20 true Necromancer with an Iouns Stone, a ring of arcane might, that cleric ankh thing, and PS twice can cast her best spells at W25/C25, you can have a better swarm of cats.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 24, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I'd say you get the benefit.  Some official source said that Practiced Spellcaster is applied in the order of operations most favorable to the character, so based on that precedent I rule that Natural Bond works the same way since it is the same type of feat (a catchup feat for those who take options that put them behind in an area).  If an L20 true Necromancer with an Iouns Stone, a ring of arcane might, that cleric ankh thing, and PS twice can cast her best spells at W25/C25, you can have a better swarm of cats.




Cool - I'll swap out Spell Penetration, then.

It's much harder to buff a swarm than a giant crocodile - most of the normal standbys (Animal Growth, Barkskin, Magic Fang) target a specific number of creatures, so swarms are immune.  Figure the poor kitties need all the help they can get!  

-Hyp.


----------



## FlyingCupcake (Jun 24, 2005)

The enigmatic friend of Eltern here - Just saying hello, yes I do exist, and I've just broken my ENWorld posting virginity by putting up my character's stats.  As a relative newcomer to D&D (6 months or so), I hope you can deal with with my lack of knowledge with some of the rules  This seems like its going to be a pretty fun campaign, and I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 24, 2005)

I've named Fin's cats; they're in his stat block in the Rogues' Gallery thread.

(What a mission!)

-Hyp.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I've named Fin's cats; they're in his stat block in the Rogues' Gallery thread.
> 
> (What a mission!)
> 
> -Hyp.





Without looking are they numbered?  Do they all have the same name?

About 5 years ago a US company had a commerical of Texas cowboys herding cats.  Ever see it?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I have a rules related question for y'all.

Does the feat *arcane mastery * work with *dispell magic * (the spell)? The reason I'm asking is that arcane mastery talks about being able to take 10 on caster level checks, and dispell magic talks about dispell checks. Are they the same?

I'm thinking about switching one of my invocations for Voracious dispelling, but hate the idea of the psell only working 50% of the time.

With arcane mastery, would my character have to beat 10 (take 10) with his 1d20+10 (1d20+1/lvl, max +10) roll to dispell a spell?

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a rules related question for y'all.
> 
> ...




Even if a dispel check is a caster level check, taking 10 will give you a 20, which will only dispel things cast by 8th level or below casters.  Spells cast by casters 5 levels lower than you usually arent the scary ones.

If I were you I'd get rid of PBS and use that for extra invoc: dark ones own luck, then ditch flee the scene as well as go with the two MetaSLAs.  Running away a relatively short distance (55feet) and getting +1 to hit/dmg in some situations can be handy, but not as handy as more than doubling your damage output.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

I will not be around this weekend (sat morn/sun night)

What is the immediate plan?  When is the estimated start date?


----------



## Eltern (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Matt, quick pseudo-metagame question for yah. Do you think we'll more typically be fighting lots of baddies at once, or individuals/small groups? Or is it a bit of both? I ask because if it's individuals, Great Cleave is absolutely useless. If it's big groups, then it's actually useful (And the sweeping strike ability becomes much more fun).

I understand if you don't think you can answer. I just want to know if I'm wasting a feat by taking Great Cleave instead of Improved Disarm.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

From a PC perspective.  We could use someone who can get rid of cannon fodder.  Go for great cleave.  It may not be the most glamourous, but it would help those others who are geared to one on one fights.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 24, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> If I were you I'd get rid of PBS and use that for extra invoc: dark ones own luck, then ditch flee the scene as well as go with the two MetaSLAs.  Running away a relatively short distance (55feet) and getting +1 to hit/dmg in some situations can be handy, but not as handy as more than doubling your damage output.




Hey DM_Matt,

Thanks for the advice,

The problem is that PBS is a pre-req for precise shot, which is a must for my char (avoids getting -4 when targetting foes engaged in melee). Also, the extra invocation feat is only for current invocation level -1. I couldn't get any extra 1st level invocations untill level 6.

You're right about flee the scene though, I'll switch it with a quicken SLA (Eldrich blast). the rules say I can only take 1 though (caster level 10 requirement) so my level 9 feat won't work, unless you allow me to...

Another way we could do this (so I can hasve 2 meta sla) is to exchange my 12 level warlock ability: imbue item (which bugs me anyways) with an extra feat. *Would you allow that?* The advantage to you is that I would have fewer magic items and the advantage to me is that feats are always welcome...

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2005)

Questions for Matt:

Have we settled on 13th?

Any other races allowed - I'm looking at the Elan, from the XPH?

Forgotten realms races okay?


Thanks for the help!

Keia


----------



## Falkus (Jun 24, 2005)

Any comments or suggestions on my character sheet? It's been a while since I've played high level DnD.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 24, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Without looking are they numbered?  Do they all have the same name?
> 
> About 5 years ago a US company had a commerical of Texas cowboys herding cats.  Ever see it?




They're not numbered; they're in alphabetical order, though 

And yeah, I loved that commercial 

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

1. Falkus: The character is very well-made.  I don't really have any criticism of it.  Well done.

2.  Keia: Yes L13, yes XPH and FR races.

3.  Eltern:  It varies.  I really can;t give a satisfactory answer.  

4.  Steve Gorak:  Hmmm....well, you don't even need to trade in your ability for a feat.  You took Craft Wonderous Item pretty much for use with that feat, so you can get back the feat by not using imbue anyway.

Schedule:  We should get going during the week.  Now that the party is pratically complete, though, you guys should name your company (optionally) flesh it out however you want, and alter your abilities in light of those the others have, since you guys would have been adventuring together for a long time.  Also, you might want to look at further optimization.  I throw tough baddies at you guys.  You should be as powerful as possible within the bounds of the character concept.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2005)

Another 2 questions DM_Matt:

1)  Is a drow allowed?

2) are you allowing the ECL buydown from Unearthed Arcana?

Sorry for all the questions.  Just working on a concept that seems to be in flux!

Keia


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Another 2 questions DM_Matt:
> 
> 1)  Is a drow allowed?
> 
> ...




No Dr(izz)ow please.  Unless you can come up with something really impressive.  People are inclined to hate and discriminate against drow, and that WILL be an issue.  That and good drow tend to gravitate towards cliches.

Yes, ECL buydown is in effect.


----------



## Eltern (Jun 25, 2005)

I went ahead and took Great Cleave. That, plus Sweeping Strike, means I will be a goblin horde killing machine  Almost makes me want to have a reach weapon....or I could just become large through Expansion.  Yeah, I'm psyched.

I also decided to ditch my full plate in favor of going the completely unarmored route. With Inertial Armor, I'll have an AC in the high 20s. So picture Conan, except smarter, and without that stupid accent. 

So, Matt, we're supposed to already know each other?  :\ How many of us are there, 10? Are you planning on this campaign to be more RP heavy, or combat heavy? Because getting good roleplaying connections between all of us could take some time. If it's possible in your DM's Grand Plan (tm), could we -not- be familiar with each other already? It just seems to lend itself to more fun roleplay. Mayhaps we could all know -of- each other, since we've all worked in the same company for some time, but never talked much? Or we could be new recruits. ::shrug::

Who owns this company, anyway?


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> No Dr(izz)ow please.  Unless you can come up with something really impressive.  People are inclined to hate and discriminate against drow, and that WILL be an issue.  That and good drow tend to gravitate towards cliches.




I was going with a female drow that abhorred physical contact (phobia about it from her time in the dark).  She developed psionic powers naturally, but she was outcast . . . left for dead because they thought she was a flayer spy.  Not before they tortured her a long while for information.

Otherwise, I'll probably just go with the Elan.  I've got a lot of it built that way already.  The drow story just popped into my head.

Keia


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Eltern said:
			
		

> I went ahead and took Great Cleave. That, plus Sweeping Strike, means I will be a goblin horde killing machine  Almost makes me want to have a reach weapon....or I could just become large through Expansion.  Yeah, I'm psyched.
> 
> I also decided to ditch my full plate in favor of going the completely unarmored route. With Inertial Armor, I'll have an AC in the high 20s. So picture Conan, except smarter, and without that stupid accent.
> 
> ...





1.  BTW, your combat-maneuver-based guy ought to look into Hold the Line and/or Defensive Throw (Which btw is once-round, no declared target necessary IMC because dodge is vs everyone to save bookeeping).  Not sure as alternatives to what, but those are pretty awesome for the special move types, esp since you've bought thier prereqs already.

2.  Well, I wanted to get going with the real plot as soon as possible, so we will have to either decide beforehand matters of how they get along, or just develop it as we go.  I know 8 PCs and a cohort is a lot, but we'll see how it goes.  IME PBPs have a level of attrition so its best to start pretty big.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I was going with a female drow that abhorred physical contact (phobia about it from her time in the dark).  She developed psionic powers naturally, but she was outcast . . . left for dead because they thought she was a flayer spy.  Not before they tortured her a long while for information.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll probably just go with the Elan.  I've got a lot of it built that way already.  The drow story just popped into my head.
> 
> Keia




That drow thing is pretty dark.  The premise kind of assumes that these are heroes that people can at least to an extent properly identify with.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2005)

Okay-e Doe!  Elan Psion coming on-line!!

Keia


----------



## Eltern (Jun 25, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 1.  BTW, your combat-maneuver-based guy ought to look into Hold the Line and/or Defensive Throw (Which btw is once-round, no declared target necessary IMC because dodge is vs everyone to save bookeeping).  Not sure as alternatives to what, but those are pretty awesome for the special move types, esp since you've bought thier prereqs already.




I actually meant to have Defensive Throw, not Strike. Fixed it.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 2.  Well, I wanted to get going with the real plot as soon as possible, so we will have to either decide beforehand matters of how they get along, or just develop it as we go.  I know 8 PCs and a cohort is a lot, but we'll see how it goes.  IME PBPs have a level of attrition so its best to start pretty big.




I'm an RP-focused player myself, as opposed to combat-focused. Maybe I'm in the wrong group for that sort of thing (Hope not), but I'm going to write my vote down for "develop it as we go." That way we get more character interaction and whatnot. Also, this means that if Character A drops out after a week, we haven't wasted oodles of time pregame thinking up relationships with that character, and then contriving reasons for why we don't care about his character anymore after he leaves. 

Of course, I may be in the minority here. What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2005)

Character nuts and bolts are in the R/G.  Background yet to come but is expected to be pretty bland - I drained myself on the drow idea (just got to remember to save it for another game!).

Still need to spent money and the sort.  I may power some powerstones of incarnate - to get some permanent powers up.

Keia


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Eltern said:
			
		

> I actually meant to have Defensive Throw, not Strike. Fixed it.
> 
> 
> I'm an RP-focused player myself, as opposed to combat-focused. Maybe I'm in the wrong group for that sort of thing (Hope not), but I'm going to write my vote down for "develop it as we go." That way we get more character interaction and whatnot. Also, this means that if Character A drops out after a week, we haven't wasted oodles of time pregame thinking up relationships with that character, and then contriving reasons for why we don't care about his character anymore after he leaves.
> ...




UPDATE:  Although you'd all know each other (kind of inherent in the "partners in a mercenary co." premise), it could increase interaction at least among some sets of characters for them to be in 2-3 different places as game start.  More later.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 26, 2005)

> 1. Falkus: The character is very well-made. I don't really have any criticism of it. Well done




Cool. Thank you.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 27, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 4.  Steve Gorak:  Hmmm....well, you don't even need to trade in your ability for a feat.  You took Craft Wonderous Item pretty much for use with that feat, so you can get back the feat by not using imbue anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 27, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> UPDATE:  Although you'd all know each other (kind of inherent in the "partners in a mercenary co." premise), it could increase interaction at least among some sets of characters for them to be in 2-3 different places as game start.  More later.




I've given a class breakdown of Fin's followers in the Rogue's Gallery.  (I figure they won't have a lot of mechanical effect on the game - more flavour than anything else - so I haven't gone into any more detail than class and level, with names for those above level 1.)  One of them is a bard whose self-appointed mission is to chronicle the company's deeds, so I'd imagine she'd have interviewed any of the Big Guns of the company at least once.

The level 1 rogues and experts will also in general be at the disposal of the company Legends should you need anyone to run messages, make coffee, or whatever, as long as the privilege isn't abused 

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 27, 2005)

It seems a few people have a little more to do on their character, but I am ready to start.  We just need to deal with who starts where.

About a month ago in game time, a noble family in Waterdeep called House Drakkenmere, known for its metal arms and farming implements,  was annihilated, apparently by vampires.  It is unknown how the creatures acquired their initial invitation to enter, but it is assumed that they used some sort of mind control on one of the inhabitants while he or she was somewhere in the city.  One morning, the guards and servants  were found hanging from the windows of their manor.  Mostly, they seem to have killed each other, but many bore the telltale bite marks of vampire feeding.  The Drakkenmere compound in which their goods were manufactured and stored for export was burned to the ground, with its staff and guards found dead inside.  Even their store in town was burned and its guards slain.  All told, over 100 individuals died that night.  The family itself disappeared, as did one of their merchant ships and its crew.  Divination and forensic evidence seems to indicate that the family was turned into undead by their attackers, and fled with them by ship.

This tragedy still has the wealthy of Waterdeep on edge.  Perverse as it may be, this has served you well financially, and a number of the noble families have sought additional protection from your company [which you still need to name].  First among them is the family of Peregion Paladinson, the Open Lord of Waterdeep who inhabits the the Palace within Castle Waterdeep.  The city is in fact ruled by no less than a dozen but no more than twenty Lords, but only the identity of one Lord is revealed to the public at any given time.  

The nobles are especially nervous because today begins the week-long festival of Waukeentide, a holiday originally dedicated to the to the now-deceased goddess of commerce Waukeen.  The festival celebrates money, gold, free trade, commerce, and the benefits that these bring both to individuals and society.  While there is a great deal of economic inequality in Waterdeep, it is far more equal and has a much higher standard of living than most of the world, so everyone, even the poor, try to join in.  The first night of Waukeentide is Caravace, a gift-giving holiday in which the ghost of an old merchant named Caravas, one of the founders of the city, is said to  bring gifts to the deserving.  It is now approaching evening on that night.

Characters can choose to go to one of the following three places:

1.  The festhall in the Adventurers Quarter, where there will be quite a large celebration. Most will go here, and will be off-duty.

2.  Serving as additional guards to Peregion Paladinson (2-3 characters), who will be attending a series of events over the course of the night.

3.  Serving as additional guards to Aleena Paladinstar, Peregion's daughter, who will be doiong the same as her father but attending different events. (2-3 characters)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 27, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The nobles are especially nervous because today begins the week-long festival of Waukeentide, a holiday originally dedicated to the to the now-deceased goddess of commerce Waukeen.




Oops... I've got Arundel down as a Cleric of Waukeen.  If she's currently dead, how does that impact?

If he's still able to be her cleric, then he and Fin will definitely be attending the celebration.

If not, then Fin will likely look at being on a guard detail - he's not particularly fond of vampires...!

-Hyp.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 27, 2005)

Shando would be spending the evening serving as a bodyguard for Piergeron.  Shando certainly understands the need for the holiday, and participates it in his own way, but he has little need for all of the events that he considers frivolity.

Hawkeye


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

*Kaarlo Koskinen Rouge Elf*

I pick door #3.



> 3. Serving as additional guards to Aleena Paladinstar, Peregion's daughter, who will be doiong the same as her father but attending different events. (2-3 characters)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I pick door #3.




Same here, I always go to protect the girl


----------



## Falkus (Jun 27, 2005)

Dyria will take door number two, and be on guard duty for Peregion.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Same here, I always go to protect the girl




That is what I was thinking.


----------



## Eltern (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks like I'll choose door number one, then. 

As for company names: Did we make this company at all? Who's in charge?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Eltern said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll choose door number one, then.
> 
> As for company names: Did we make this company at all? Who's in charge?




I think that is a big question.  Would one of us be a founder or is it like charlies angels and the founder and finacial backer is a hidden NPC.*  I do like the Security counsltants inc.




*That could lead to a plot development where the head guy/boss is our #1 enemy and he used us to eliminate his compitition.


----------



## Eltern (Jun 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I do like the Security counsltants inc.




I do sort of like the silly monicker, but it does have an element of cheesiness   Granted, something like "Fists of Peace" or "Heroes of Justice" is equally silly. 

Justice League, anyone?


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

Wherever needed works for Crimson.  As for a name - how about . . . the League.

Simple, efficient.  The other idea I had was . . . . Shield (of course from my Marvel Comics background )

Keia


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> That is what I was thinking.




Hoping to get lucky?    

Hawkeye


----------



## Eltern (Jun 27, 2005)

As cool as the comic book League of Extraordinary Gentlemen was, after that horrendous movie I can't stand hearing "The League" anymore  

Operation Human Shield? 

I like the idea of members of the company being casually referred to as "Shields." Hmm...The Fortified Shield?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 27, 2005)

The Amazing, Uncanny, Fantastic league of Judgement Avengers?

Nahhh AUFLJA just doesn't roll of the tongue.   

Hmmm Legendary Adventurers of Waterdeep LAW!

That way someone in our group can scream the phrase "I am the LAW!"

 

I like the Human Shield idea, but how does it jive with our other security business?

Hawkeye


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

As for a name....Guards R Us.

I am sure there is a snappy waterdeep location name we can use, but I know nothing of this town.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey guys,
I know I'm getting in this a little late, but if it's all right with everyone, I'll post a character in the Rogue's gallery later tonight and get in this thing as an alternate. I'll keep track of the threads so I know if I am needed.

I'm thinking some type of arcane caster, but we'll see where the mood takes me!

Thanks,
d'Anconia


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2005)

LoL. This sounds like a pretty good romp. I'd like to be in. For me, how about an Aasimar female, possibly Ranger/Cleric specializing in eradicating undead/demons? What I'd really like here is for her to be possessed by a reformed lawful good demon of some sort just for added chuckles. The demon wouldn't do much more than offer advice (usually sarcastic) and maybe once in awhile help out if he sees his host is really out of her debth help out. Unobtrusively. What levels are we talking about? Can we use unearthed arcana's rule for ECL reduction?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 28, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> As for a name....Guards R Us.
> 
> I am sure there is a snappy waterdeep location name we can use, but I know nothing of this town.




How about: The obsidian shield, the shadowbane shield, the grey council (we walk between the light and the darkness...   ) other suggestions? 

Also, I'm thinking about acquiring the Leadership feat (yeah, I know, that's not what I said before but meh, it just looks too cool to pass up). 

Anyways, maybe I could mold the followers to fit the various roles or our little organisation. We'll be a bunch of 13th level characters, that sounds like a pretty solid decision making body for a good-doing organisation. I'd imagine followers would want to join this...

Alternatively, maybe we just teamed up and we're still working on integrating everybody in a seemless team.

What do y'all think?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Eltern (Jun 28, 2005)

I like the idea that we're a newly formed group of well-respected heroes that don't know each other personally. So Steve and Hyp, since you're both the Leadership folks, how about you two sat down one day and decided to set up a do-gooders organization, combining your command infrastructures? Then you set out invitations to hero/adventurers such as ourselves to join you with the esteemed goal of spreading right and good.

Here's a spin that I, personally, would love: It's a clandestine organization. While we are all respectable individuals, we're in Forgotten Realms and we're not epic level. Therefore, we are not legends. We are known only in certain circles. The "Some name involving shields" is a secret, because to be high-profile would mean the Bad Guys (tm) would know about us, and so factor us into their plans. Being secretive gives us the element of surprise. 

So this night of partying may be the Grey Shields/Shields of Shadow/whatever at only a week old. 

This also brings up the question of funding. It could be that the regular folks, the followers from Leadership, are really just informants and minor servants. They have their day jobs, but have connections with "the Good Guy Mob." As for us Boardmembers, their are two routes: 

1. Certain Waterdeep officials, lords, and whatnot know about us. This night is the first night we've actually been employed, however covertly. Peregion hired us for protection, and Aleena doesn't even know we're guarding her. So we have the drive to not screw this up, as we don't want our first customer review to be a bad one. 

2. We do things out of the kindness of our hearts, and earn cash the normal adventuring way: Kill baddies and take their stuff   So both Peregion and Aleena don't what we're doing.

Either way works for me. I just would like the PCs to still be very unfamiliar with each other, so we have room for character interaction and development.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 28, 2005)

How about.... The Gray Legion?


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

High ranking people wouldn't just hire a new company - I would think that we've existed for a while - even if some of the members are new.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 28, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> How about.... The Gray Legion?




There is already a group in Waterdeep called the Gray Hands.  They are a sort of special forces group for the city of Waterdeep.

Hawkeye


----------



## Eltern (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> High ranking people wouldn't just hire a new company - I would think that we've existed for a while - even if some of the members are new.




So we're all newly-hired midlevel management?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 28, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Anyways, maybe I could mold the followers to fit the various roles or our little organisation. We'll be a bunch of 13th level characters, that sounds like a pretty solid decision making body for a good-doing organisation. I'd imagine followers would want to join this...




That's sort of what I've done.

I've got a half-dozen clerics for Good Works, a dozen rangers for muscle, and a slew of rogues, experts, and the odd bard for administration, PR, and intelligence-gathering.

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 28, 2005)

Here's one, based on a name book
The order of Saint Celestyne


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2005)

To be this big and successful and to get all the proper authorizations to let so much raw power be concentrated in private (and non-noble) hands requires that things be relatively above-board and known to the lords.

I like the idea that a couple characters (perhaps those with leadership) founded the organization, and when they brought in people of similar power, they had to grant them partner status rather than hiring them as simple employees.


----------



## Eltern (Jun 28, 2005)

Ah, Waterdeep: Too bucolic to have trolls walking the streets, cosmopolitan enough to already have secretive vigilante organizations. 

Hmm...so how old are we, then? I mean, we're being hired as body guards for the Lord of Waterdeep! That sounds like big name business. We must be pretty established.  :\  Ah well, -I'll- be new to the team   

Though I may be beating the "lets be new to this" horse beyond death, is there any chance that the as-yet-to-be-named organization recently changed hands to those of Steve and Hyp?


----------



## kirinke (Jun 28, 2005)

How much money does a 12th level character have to purchase goods?


----------



## Falkus (Jun 28, 2005)

> While we are all respectable individuals




Speak for yourself. Dyria's wanted for murder in two seperate countries  . Of course, that's probably one of the things she wouldn't put on her resume   .

I see Dyria as being new to the organization.

As for names, well, I'm drawing a blank. I'm no good with names. My d20 Modern campaign is populated with Mr. Smiths and Mr. Jones.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 28, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> How much money does a 12th level character have to purchase goods?




13th is 110k... do you need 12th for some reason?

-Hyp.


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

I would vote that our base in long standing.  Crimson can be one of the existing members, I think she have around 6-8 ranks in Knowledge local, etc. to cover something like that.

She's just the odd sorceror type that most others can't figure out.

I should be able to wrap up equipment shortly.

Keia


----------



## kirinke (Jun 28, 2005)

Didn't know how you wanted to do the ECL thing, so I went with one level lower than the others, just to be on the safe side. Because 12 class levels + 1 racial level equals thirteen. suuu.... That's how I did it. Honestly, 12 is fine and I figure I'll catch up soon enough. 

I'll happily take the 110k for the total levels though.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 28, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> To be this big and successful and to get all the proper authorizations to let so much raw power be concentrated in private (and non-noble) hands requires that things be relatively above-board and known to the lords.
> 
> I like the idea that a couple characters (perhaps those with leadership) founded the organization, and when they brought in people of similar power, they had to grant them partner status rather than hiring them as simple employees.




OK, so how about this. All of us helped some good nobles and they recommended that we meet. Hypersmurf and my character, since we had followers, founded the organization but since it lacked more powerful heroes, we asked the rest to join (again, at the noble's request or recommendation). So, in effect a few noble patrons oversaw the birth of our order. This gives some legitimacy.

I definitely like Eltern's idea that this will be the first time we all work as an integrated team. Hypersmurf's and my character cohorts could have done some work together in the past (maybe in another city), but it's the first time for all of us in waterdeep, sort of a trial by fire.

I would also love this organization to be secret, at the noble's request, so as not to attract unwanted attention. 

Hey DM_Matt, would we have a base of operations, potentially donated (or lent) to us by a (or a few) nobles? Maybe there could be a facade business (like a leather workshop or a tailor house) and our training facility and headquarters could be beneath   
The fact that we have a bunch of priests among us would also mean that the good churches approve of us.

What do y'all think?

As for the name, how about simply "the hidden shield". 

Also, how exactly do you determine stats and gold for cohorts? 

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

The Stalwart Shield?

The Deep Shield?   for waterdeep

Keia


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 28, 2005)

Another quick question concerning cohorts.

Can I also assume a +3 bonus (like Hypersmurf)? So level+cha bonus +3?

Also, Hypersmurf, you're missing 1 level 1 cohort (the sum is 49)   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Eltern (Jun 28, 2005)

I second everything Steve said   

Hidden Shield is kind of neat. Might be good. We need to take a poll.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 28, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Can I also assume a +3 bonus (like Hypersmurf)? So level+cha bonus +3?




Oops!

I was assuming Level + Cha mod +2 - for a base of operations.

Problem was, I was thinking my Cha mod was +5...!

I'll adjust.

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2005)

1.  I'm not sure I quite understand the appeal of the company being so new and so secret.  I don't think it makes that much sense for the group to be so organized and successful without it having been around for at least a while.Also I don;t get the secrecy thing.  How can you get hired to protect others and hunt down the worst of the worst if you  are afraid to operate in the open.  If anything, a strong and secure base is in itself a statement of our abilities.  Besides, big names, both of individuals and of a company reputation, help deter attacks.  Being able to fight off baddies for your clients is good...making baddies fear tangling with people under your protection is better.

The "just created by the Lords" thing doesn't make sense in-setting.  There are too many people and groups in-canon that they would probably rather involve.


It can still make sense if a few people are relatively new.  It also makes sense for you to cultivate a reputation that combines publically-apparent power with the idea that you guys  are always in the background helping out.  

2.  Please finish your characters.  I want to start within the next half a day or so.  Your stats wont be final until you've had a couple fights, but your concepts and history of course will.

3.  Those who posted characters as alternates are now officially alternates.  If people leave or if I think I can handle even more folks, you'll get in.  With the company concept its easy to say that you've been around but working on other projects.


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds good to me!  I prefer being in place and operating for a while.  I'll finish the character this morning.

Keia


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 28, 2005)

Dm Matt,  About your point one.  Guards are not suppose to be widely known.  They are suppose to be invisible and discreet.  This is why the company is quiet.

The question is, who fronts the company....an NPC or a PC.  If you do not like the direction the majority is leaning, than have an NPC be the head man.

=============

I like the Hidden Shield.

This is a good size town.  Why have any front?  However, if you want I can open up a lock production store if you want a cover.  


+++++++++++++++++++

If I have a open lock skill, can I use that as a synergy bonus to craft locks?


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

I have to disagree on that point.  Yes, guards are supposedto be discrete and not be seen, but it si very important to be known.  Several examples would include the Secret Service,  the ADT sign on someone's yard, among others. 

When theyare doing their job they are discrete when needed and in front of everyone when needed.  Regardless of the situation, everyone knows their name and the job they are doing.

Their presense helps to discourage the riff-raff.

Keia


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I have to disagree on that point.  Yes, guards are supposedto be discrete and not be seen, but it si very important to be known.  Several examples would include the Secret Service,  the ADT sign on someone's yard, among others.
> 
> When theyare doing their job they are discrete when needed and in front of everyone when needed.  Regardless of the situation, everyone knows their name and the job they are doing.
> 
> ...





I beg to differ. Those ADT signs are complete hogwash.  It is nothing but a monthly subscription to take your money.  There is no true security with that firm.

What do you know about the secret service that is not made up stuff from Hollywood?  Do you know how to contact them?  Do you know their offices?  Have you ever run into them?  Do you know what they do before the president shows up?  Do you know who else is guarded and anything else about them?


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> What do you know about the secret service that is not made up stuff from Hollywood?  Do you know how to contact them?  Do you know their offices?  Have you ever run into them?  Do you know what they do before the president shows up?  Do you know who else is guarded and anything else about them?




Yes, my cousin is with them . . . thanks for asking 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Crimson is ready for final approval.

Keia


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself. Dyria's wanted for murder in two seperate countries  . Of course, that's probably one of the things she wouldn't put on her resume   .
> 
> I see Dyria as being new to the organization.
> 
> As for names, well, I'm drawing a blank. I'm no good with names. My d20 Modern campaign is populated with Mr. Smiths and Mr. Jones.





Few in Waterdeep  mind all that much that you've killed slavers, nor that you are wanted in nations unfriendly to the city.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. Those ADT signs are complete hogwash.  It is nothing but a monthly subscription to take your money.  There is no true security with that firm.
> 
> What do you know about the secret service that is not made up stuff from Hollywood?  Do you know how to contact them?  Do you know their offices?  Have you ever run into them?  Do you know what they do before the president shows up?  Do you know who else is guarded and anything else about them?





Those security signs DO serve a deterrent purpose.  And if ADT was nearly as bad@$$ as the folks in your company, those signs would be a lot better of a deterrent.

As far as the Secret Service goes, the phone number and address of their HQ is in the DC phonebook which I am currently using as a mouse pad.  If I so desired, I could get on the Metro and go down there right now.

Additionally, I have personally seen on duty Secret Service. While certainly some are hidden, there are plenty who are not, precisely because of the deterrent factor.  This doesnt mean that everyone knows thier procedures and playbook, but their  visibility and reputation matter, too.  There is of course a whole lot of public information about them, and altouhgh I don't really care to look heavily into it, I know they also guard relatives of the president and VP, officially declared presidential candidates,  former presidents, and a number of executive branch officials.    They also investigate crimes of counterfeiting, since they are part of the Treasury Department.  Again, however, knowing their procedures(which ARE secret, to an extent)is very different from knowing that they exist, where there office is, and who they guard are entire.

BTW, rent Dr. Strangelove some time.  Not only is it one of the best movies ever made, but it touches on the issues we are discussing.  In that movie, the Soviet Union develops a doomsday device that will create a nuclear winter automatically if their territory is ever attacked by a nuclear device.  the problem is they wait a weekend between turing it on and announcing it, and during that weekend a series of misunderstandings results in an american B52 with its radio down thinking that its supposed to bomb russia.  It does and the world blows up.  One moral of that movie (besides its assertions that MAD doctrine is untenable, which in historical hindsight at least seem to not have been borne out), is that an incredibly powerful and guaranteed response to attack is not that useful IF YOUR ADVERSARY DOESNT KNOW ITS THERE!


----------



## Eltern (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, there is quite a list of alternate players, and it's looking more and more like this campaign isn't going in a direction I had hoped for. That, and there's a lot of belligerence flying around    So I'm bailing out of this game. Whoever's next at bat, you're up.


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Eltern said:
			
		

> Well, there is quite a list of alternate players, and it's looking more and more like this campaign isn't going in a direction I had hoped for. That, and there's a lot of belligerence flying around    So I'm bailing out of this game. Whoever's next at bat, you're up.



Bummer !!!  I was looking forward to the interplay between the psionic gentle giant and the aggressive psionic waif. 

Ah, well . . . 

Keia


----------



## FlyingCupcake (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm out too.  I think one of the alternates would enjoy this a lot more than I would.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 28, 2005)

DM Matt, I am sitting in an office probably within blocks of you.  I am near metro center.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 28, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Oops!
> I was assuming Level + Cha mod +2 - for a base of operations.
> Problem was, I was thinking my Cha mod was +5...!
> I'll adjust.
> -Hyp.




Hey Hypersmurf!

you should also add +1 for a special power. You're a druid and can cast spells, I'd say that qualifies...

OK, I'll also assume a +2 for a base of operations.

I had an idea on how our little team could have been created. When my character came to town, he started killing some bad guys that had a "good" cover. These bad guys were being nasty to some folks who eventually became my cohorts (I'm going to have courtesant-house as part of my cohorts, so, Murdoch will have gotten rid of the nasty pimps   ). Anyways, since Hypersmurf's character is a protector of the city, he looked into the case of the disapearing pimps and that is how we could have met. 

Also, my cohorts will be CG (my char's allignment), so my group will be eclectic, composed of a lot of different folks that Murdoch would have helped during his carreer.
I was thinking of:
 - Madam Mirna the tulip, Matriarch of a courtesant house
 - The silverbeard brewers and construction company. The surviving members of a clan of dwarves that had to flee from their stronghold and now live in the city.
 - Some CG clerics of a rogue or nature (fey) deity
 - maybe a few wizards that are intrigued by the source of Murdoch's power.

DM Matt, what deities would be appropriate for Murdoch's cohorts (CG). Could you also list domains, thanks...

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 28, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> you should also add +1 for a special power. You're a druid and can cast spells, I'd say that qualifies...




Well... I tend to assume that class features just come under the 'character level' portion of the Leadership score.

DM - what are your thoughts on the matter?



> Anyways, since Hypersmurf's character is a protector of the city, he looked into the case of the disapearing pimps and that is how we could have met.




Sure - if that works for DM Matt, I'm happy...

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> DM Matt, I am sitting in an office probably within blocks of you.  I am near metro center.




Cool.  I'm by Union Station.


BTW, Sorry to get things so aggressive, and I am sorry that tihngs got uncomfortable for some of you.  I doubt things will continue down that road though.  Is there anyone else left though that is terribly concerned with the manner of the company and still has concerns?

Anyway, I guess this means we aren't starting tonight.  Frost's Pally is in.  Krinkle's char is next so so is she.  However, Krinkle, I am having trouble visualizing the right niche for the character, at least mechanically.  She's knows how to do a lot of things, but isn't exceptional at any.  That will make it hard to get the spotlight or big accomplishments all that often, especially in a big party.  I absolutely love the character concept, its just that the mechanics probably will not serve you that well.  

For starters, taking lots of item creation feats is unnecessary.  You may not have extensive downtime and as high-level characters in a Forgotten Realms Metropolis, you can commission items pretty easily.  Otherwise, I suggest that you narrow your skill set to be especially good at at least some of them, and focus more on either fighting or casting rather than being not so great at both.  You could find a prc that deals with the fact that multi-classed fighter-casters are not so great, or, especially if you like casting better, just go straight cleric and you still will be a competent fighter.  I understand the in character reasoning for the  class change, but what happened to your character does not need to be expressed as multi-classing.  If you can get an appropriate set of abilities anyway, thats fine.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Well... I tend to assume that class features just come under the 'character level' portion of the Leadership score.
> 
> DM - what are your thoughts on the matter?
> 
> ...





I agree, no +1 for "special power."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 29, 2005)

Ack, I tend to go skill crazy when I first generate a character. Well, as for her being what she is, I'll leave it as a ranger/cleric, cuz I really dislike prc's in general. They never seem to fit the concept of what I want and well, I guess I'm just a traditionalist that way...
Any suggestions on the skills/feats? 

As for the animal companion, I have no idea on what would be truly suitable for her... Suggestions would be welcome. And I'd like that to happen as a part of some in game thing.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

Think of being a guard.

Ranger - 2 weapon fighting.  Use morningstars/maces/rods/etc.

For skills, pick tracking skills and than alerting type skills.

Climb (Str), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Use Rope (Dex).


----------



## kirinke (Jun 29, 2005)

I was actually thinking of more of a sniper type Ranger. You know, like in the Untouchables movie? Only with bows/crossbows.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2005)

2x post.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking of more of a sniper type Ranger. You know, like in the Untouchables movie? Only with bows/crossbows.





Ah, ok, now you look more like that.  You still need to pick your equipment.    Try a nice expensive longbow and mitheril shirt, a few stat items, resistance item, maybe elven hide-sneak stuff.  Not sure why you need dodge of celestial bloodline though.

[EDIT:  Oops, you already bought the items, I missed em bc you didnt calculate them into your stats.]

You have to put plusses on weapons before adding abilities.  You might as well ditch the sword and put the money into a bow and get some arrows of special materials, ghost touch,  alchemists fire, or whatever else you want.

Also, you get two L1 spells as a ranger.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok, guys, whoever is in, please declare your starting option so I can post this evening.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 29, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ok, guys, whoever is in, please declare your starting option so I can post this evening.




Matt - as mentioned earlier, Arundel's Waukeen connection means he and Fin will likely attend the celebration.  But I'm not sure what the implications of Waukeen being dead are for Arundel... how long has She been gone?

-Hyp.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ok, guys, whoever is in, please declare your starting option so I can post this evening.





I am in.....but.....

Starting option?  I do not understand.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 29, 2005)

You know, guard the guy, guard the girl or take the night off.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I pick door #3.




Like I said in post 117


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 29, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> You know, guard the guy, guard the girl or take the night off.




I'll go for the girl.
Also, I'm almost done with my followers (there are a TON of them). I'm looking for inspiration on a last group of 5x st level, 1x 2n level & 1x 4th level followers. Any ideas?

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks like a lot are with the girl and the prince.  I'll be at the festivities.

Keia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 29, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I'll go for the girl.
> Also, I'm almost done with my followers (there are a TON of them). I'm looking for inspiration on a last group of 5x st level, 1x 2n level & 1x 4th level followers. Any ideas?




Might be worth checking with Matt if cohorts with Leadership are allowed.

I'm away from my DMG, but I vaguely remember an interpretation that prohibited it, based on some line about the difference between those who lead, and those who follow.

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 29, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ah, ok, now you look more like that.  You still need to pick your equipment.    Try a nice expensive longbow and mitheril shirt, a few stat items, resistance item, maybe elven hide-sneak stuff.  Not sure why you need dodge of celestial bloodline though.
> 
> [EDIT:  Oops, you already bought the items, I missed em bc you didnt calculate them into your stats.]
> 
> ...




okies. As for the Dodge, you need it and mobility in order to take shot on the run. So she's going to be primarily a long-range sniper type girl.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2005)

Some notes : 

1. Cohorts cant take leadership
2. Waukeen isn't dead.  I was relying on the 2e City of Splendors set.  The FRCS says she HAD disappeared but had acutally been improsoned by Grazzt, and she got out.
3.  Steve: CG Courtesan-friendly deity advice: Sharess.
4.  The game thread is now open.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice opening.  I will list my plan of action in a minute.

FYI I will be out for the weekend starting COB today until Tuesday.   You have to love Govt 4 day weekends.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 30, 2005)

Alethia will be in town, enjoying the festivities and between jobs. She's also interested in the undead attacks, having specialized in such things. Perhaps, she'd be well known enough to somebody to be invited into the castle?


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 1, 2005)

btw, I'll be updating my Character in the Rogue's Gallery later tonight, so it'll be complete if I'm needed. Still very interested and following closely!


----------



## gabrion (Jul 1, 2005)

It looks like you have enough players and alts at the moment, but I always love a mid level FR campaign, so I will be on the look out to see if this opens up.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 3, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Some notes :
> 3.  Steve: CG Courtesan-friendly deity advice: Sharess.




Thanks DM Matt,

Do you have any links with info on her?

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## kirinke (Jul 3, 2005)

Sune, Hanali Celanil,  Liira and Aphrodite are all good choices for um Courtesan friendly deities. Also, you might think about Ehlonna as well or her equivalent in the FR

Here's a linkie for you.

http://www.nwncityofarabel.com/gods/sharess.htm


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Sune, Hanali Celanil,  Liira and Aphrodite are all good choices for um Courtesan friendly deities. Also, you might think about Ehlonna as well or her equivalent in the FR
> 
> Here's a linkie for you.
> 
> http://www.nwncityofarabel.com/gods/sharess.htm




All those are good too.  Thanks Krinkle.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 3, 2005)

Just doin my part. 

The power of my google is great.    

Hmm. I was wondering if the demon possessing Alethia is strong enough to hide himself completly from abilities like true sight at least until 20th level? The only thing he can't hide is the evil lacing her aura, which comes from the fact that he is an outsider from hell. Literally.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Just doin my part.
> 
> The power of my google is great.
> 
> Hmm. I was wondering if the demon possessing Alethia is strong enough to hide himself completly from abilities like true sight at least until 20th level? The only thing he can't hide is the evil lacing her aura, which comes from the fact that he is an outsider from hell. Literally.





Sure.  There are demons IMC that can hide that well, who might be on the other side, so its only fair.  True Sight ruins the whole concept of demons in human form as metaphors for evil inherant in humans, the belief that the world is full of tempations which are personified by demons, etc., and I'm not willing to ditch those particular literary troupes. If no demon can hide from a 9th level wizard, none of that works.  This isnt to say that most demons can fool TS, its just that some powerful ones can.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 3, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The only thing he can't hide is the evil lacing her aura...




Go, Tim, go!  

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2005)

Cool, not to say that the demon himself isn't going to be tempted into evil, considering how long he was evil. For him, being a passenger inside an inherently good individual is going to be trial enough. And guiding said individual without interfering in her free will is going to be even tougher. Hee. I'm evil aren't I?


----------



## frostrune (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry guys.  Just got back from vacation and noticed I'm in (sweet).  I'll be posting in the thread shortly.  DM_Matt thanks for filling in a few things for Timrin.  I'll be up and running soon.

Frostrune


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Sorry guys.  Just got back from vacation and noticed I'm in (sweet).  I'll be posting in the thread shortly.  DM_Matt thanks for filling in a few things for Timrin.  I'll be up and running soon.




Timmy!

Timmy's back!



-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome.  My 1st ever PBEM post is officially up.  Constructive criticism is welcome and appreciated.

Frostrune


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome.  My 1st ever PBEM post is officially up.  Constructive criticism is welcome and appreciated.




Well... I was actually addressing Goran and Alethia with that question 

But apart from that, nice entrance 

-Hyp.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

DM Matt,

I just want to understand something.  

Ring of Chameleon Power - I do not understand how using this ring I can not look like the princess?  It is dark and the villian is no closer than 60 feet away.

Boots of speed - This allows me to attack at 60 feet instead of 30 feet.  Also it adds another attack.  Therefore I would have a +20/+20/+10 attack.  When flanking I would add +2 and be able to use an extra 7d6 worth of damage.  Did this happen and I just missed?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Ring of Chameleon Power - I do not understand how using this ring I can not look like the princess?  It is dark and the villian is no closer than 60 feet away.




Darkvision 60 ft... and possible True Seeing at will... would do it 



> Boots of speed - This allows me to attack at 60 feet instead of 30 feet.  Also it adds another attack.  Therefore I would have a +20/+20/+10 attack.  When flanking I would add +2 and be able to use an extra 7d6 worth of damage.  Did this happen and I just missed?




Well, you had to move to attack... so you wouldn't be able to get a full attack in.  And your Strength is down 8 points from the Blasphemy, so the attack bonus would be lower anyway...

On the bright side, with the warning of an 'ancient demon', and the way that guy's face changed, and the magic whip, and the Blasphemy... it sounds like you guys just survived a punchup with a tricked-out Balor!

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 6, 2005)

It could have been a hex-blade with fiendish blood.  A balor would've wiped the floor with us.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 6, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> A balor would've wiped the floor with us.




'Would've'?

... oh, was I watching a different fight?  

-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey everyone,

As you can tell by the tone of some of my IC posts Timrin is used to taking charge on the battle field.  If anyone thinks I'm over the top or out of line please tell me.  I've got thick skin.

Josh/Frostrune


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2005)

Naa, you pitched it just right, especially considering the situation. And if you noticed, Alethia immediately saw his point of view and went to help Shando.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

A few questions:

1. Do we know somewhere in Waterdeep where we can either purchase a scroll of Discern Location (Clr8, Sor/Wiz8) or hire someone to cast it for us?  Preferably someone we've had dealings with in the past.

2. What are the laws relating to attacks like the one we've just sustained, particularly when the attackers weren't alive to begin with?  Can we claim the items and the ballista as legitimate spoils of combat?

3. Does the name Oberon in the account from Aleena's detail ring any bells?

4. Does the company have any sort of credit in the city, or will any transactions need to be cash or goods?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> A few questions:
> 
> 1. Do we know somewhere in Waterdeep where we can either purchase a scroll of Discern Location (Clr8, Sor/Wiz8) or hire someone to cast it for us?  Preferably someone we've had dealings with in the past.
> 
> ...




1. Yes, you can, but it might take a day or two to get it.
2.  Yes.  If you kill someone in self defense after an unprovoked attack, you can keep what they are carrying.
3.  Oberon is the god of good and neutral fey.
4.  The city has good banks.  You don't need to actually show up with a pile of gold. And yes, the company has plenty of connections.  Assume you can easily sell any item for half its market value and buy almost anything at full market price.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2005)

Next question, Alethia technically broke the peace-bond she had with the red string thing. Now, it was in defense of both herself and others against a foe that wasn't alive.... What's the law concerning this?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool... thanks.

Arundel will be casting a Commune spell once he gets back to HQ.  It seems that Waukeentide is a particularly appropriate time to be contacting Her.

As a Divination spell, he'll cast it as CL 14, so 14 yes-or-no questions.

These will likely be among them...

 1.  Do Goran and his associates have hostile intentions towards us?
 2.  Will the information in the book they spoke of be of significant use to us?
 3.  Is there a connection between Goran and the attack on Peregion?
 4.  Is there a connection between the attack on Peregion and the abduction of Aleena?
 5.  Is the information in the book pertinent to the creature who abducted Aleena?
 6.  Is there a viable chance to save Aleena?
 7.  Is there a connection between the ships reported to Peregion and the attacks tonight?
 8.  Can Alethia be trusted?
 9.  Is there significant value in seeking the aid of Oberon or his servants?

The last five will depend on answers to those, I think.

(Just a heads-up for now.)

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Cool... thanks.
> 
> Arundel will be casting a Commune spell once he gets back to HQ.  It seems that Waukeentide is a particularly appropriate time to be contacting Her.
> 
> ...




1. No
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Yes
5. No
6. Yes
7. Yes
8. Yes
9. Some

The spell, btw, uses a pretty broad rubric for what is and is not a connection, btw.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The spell, btw, uses a pretty broad rubric for what is and is not a connection, btw.




I figured.

As long as it's looking for a _significant_ connection, that is.

Would "Goran saw the fight from the side street" count as a connection between him and the attack on Peregion?  I'd hope not.

But something like:
a/ Goran masterminded the attack,
b/ the undead were unleashed as a result of Goran's tomb-robbing,
c/ a ritual to end the world requires the deaths of both Goran and Peregion, and the attack was a step toward that end,
d/ someone looking for Peregion trailed Goran to Waterdeep,
e/ Goran's brother sold information about Peregion to the attackers...

... anything along those lines, I'd think might qualify.

Similarly, "Aleena is Peregion's daughter", I'd hope isn't a connection between the two attacks, if the motives and perpetrators of the two assaults have nothing else in common.

Is that the sort of scope you had in mind for what might fall under 'connection'?

Next question:

10.  When our current problems of vampire attacks, jackal-undead attacks, approaching ships, Goran's ancient demon rumours, and Aleena's abduction are considered, is Aleena's rescue something we ought to be concentrating on for the overall welfare of the city?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2005)

Nah, I'm not being that bastardly, its just that it isnt necessarily direct, like "Goran hired the undead guys to attack Peregion."

10. Yes.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm not being that bastardly, its just that it isnt necessarily direct, like "Goran hired the undead guys to attack Peregion."




That's fine - it sounds like we're on the same sort of wavelength 

11.  Will our chances of success be significantly impaired if we rest overnight and prepare before proceeding with Aleena's rescue?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> That's fine - it sounds like we're on the same sort of wavelength
> 
> 11.  Will our chances of success be significantly impaired if we rest overnight and prepare before proceeding with Aleena's rescue?




Yes.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

12. Will our chances of success be significantly improved if we approach the Waterdhavian authorities for assistance?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> 12. Will our chances of success be significantly improved if we approach the Waterdhavian authorities for assistance?




Some.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

13.  Should our efforts to locate Aleena be focused within the city?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

Last question:

14.  If I asked Crimson out, would she Will investigating the jackal-undead prove a fruitful lead in the search for Aleena?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2005)

No.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> If I asked Crimson out, would she Will investigating the jackal-undead prove a fruitful lead in the search for Aleena?



Hey, now . . . just ask.   

Keia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 14, 2005)

So, in summary:


 Do Goran and his associates have hostile intentions towards us? 
No. 

 Will the information in the book they spoke of be of significant use to us? 
Yes. 

 Is there a connection between Goran and the attack on Peregion? 
Yes. 

 Is there a connection between the attack on Peregion and the abduction of Aleena? 
Yes. 

 Is the information in the book pertinent to the creature who abducted Aleena? 
No. 

 Is there a viable chance to save Aleena? 
Yes. 

 Is there a connection between the ships reported to Peregion and the attacks tonight? 
Yes. 

 Can Alethia be trusted? 
Yes. 

 Is there significant value in seeking the aid of Oberon or his servants? 
Some.

 When our current problems of vampire attacks, jackal-undead attacks, approaching ships, Goran's ancient demon rumours, and Aleena's abduction are considered, is Aleena's rescue something we ought to be concentrating on for the overall welfare of the city?
Yes.

 Will our chances of success be significantly impaired if we rest overnight and prepare before proceeding with Aleena's rescue? 
Yes. 

 Will our chances of success be significantly improved if we approach the Waterdhavian authorities for assistance? 
Some.

 Should our efforts to locate Aleena be focused within the city? 
Yes. 

 Will investigating the jackal-undead prove a fruitful lead in the search for Aleena? 
No. 

Once Arundel has made it back to HQ, dispatched men to get the ballista and the wyvern, and set Hannah to work on informing the authorities of the evening's happenings, he'll cast the spell, jot down the answers, leave a copy with Hannah (just in case) and make his way back out to the docks to try to intercept Fin and co.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey all,

I've one more quick trip out of town.  After about 4:00 (EST) tomorrow I'll be unavailable to post until Sunday evening.  DM_Matt please feel free to use Timrin as you see fit while I'm away.

Josh/Frostrune


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 14, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I've one more quick trip out of town.  After about 4:00 (EST) tomorrow I'll be unavailable to post until Sunday evening.  DM_Matt please feel free to use Timrin as you see fit while I'm away.
> 
> Josh/Frostrune





That works well. Because Kaarlo and you are on the same team.  I will also be gone from tonight until Monday.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2005)

Matt, we probably need to discuss how the demon is going to affect Alethia. I have some ideas, but it'd be best if we're on the same page. 
You can reach me at Aenilan@aol.com.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Matt, we probably need to discuss how the demon is going to affect Alethia. I have some ideas, but it'd be best if we're on the same page.
> You can reach me at Aenilan@aol.com.




Email me at dm_matt_d20@hotmail.com


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2005)

I never posted any house rules, but better late than never.  I usually use these.  Some involve char creation, so feel free to edit accordingly (but we wont hold up the game for it):


House Rules:

No encumbrance unless you try to be abuse about carrying
Don't sweat the cost of cheap items bought during the game
Dodge is a flat +1
No Multiclassing penalty.
Keen and Imp Crit stack
Int boosts give retroactive skill points



(Proposed - waddayathink.  You have resurrection magic from the get go, so lets make it possible to be meaningfully taken down but hard to die so res cant detract from the meaning of death by getting overused.  Its sort of a throwback to the original negative hp optional rule in 2e combined with some typical negative hp range  increase at high level rules) 

Recovery Time:  During time stated, a character can be brought to 0hp, but no higher.

0 to -10 = none
-10 to -Con = 10 minutes/1hp damage beyond -10
-con to -Con-HD+1 = 30mins times hp below zero
-Con-HD = Dead


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

eVerything sounds reasonable to me.

One question to add.  Magic and psionics are same or different?

KEia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 15, 2005)

Eep - the recovery time rule will make a major change to the way things work out.

One thing I'm worried about is where someone gets taken negative (like happened in the last fight), and then no matter what we do to heal them, a single magic missile spell at CL 9, or a fireball, or whatever, will always deal enough to take them from 0 to -10.

Possible alternative suggestion - during the recovery time, a creature counts as staggered, despite hit points being higher than 0, and strenuous actions will either a/ cause a point of blood loss, or b/ drop the character to -1 and bleeding?

That way, a heal spell can still provide a barrier to auto-death from area spells, but the character is still very restricted in the actions they can undertake...

On a separate note - I'll be out of town for 36 hours.  Won't be able to negotiate with the Mulhorandi 'til I get back.

Two questions - what sort of operating funds does the company have available for this sort of thing?  And do we have any idea of what a unique demon binding spell should be worth?

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Eep - the recovery time rule will make a major change to the way things work out.
> 
> One thing I'm worried about is where someone gets taken negative (like happened in the last fight), and then no matter what we do to heal them, a single magic missile spell at CL 9, or a fireball, or whatever, will always deal enough to take them from 0 to -10.
> 
> Possible alternative suggestion - during the recovery time, a creature counts as staggered, despite hit points being higher than 0, and strenuous actions will either a/ cause a point of blood loss, or b/ drop the character to -1 and bleeding?





Good point.  I favor your second proposal over my original one.  I agree that in-fight healing to prevent easy killing of downed friends is valuable.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 16, 2005)

Will Alethia have enough time to go back to her room to get her bow and other items of interest?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 16, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Will Alethia have enough time to go back to her room to get her bow and other items of interest?





No, but Arundel could have dispatched a messenger to meet you with what you need when he got back to base.  Lets say that happened.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks. She's primarly an archer. Her mace is something of a back up weapon and I couldn't see her taking her full equipment to the feast, especially since at the time she wasn't a member of the hidden shield.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 17, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Good point.  I favor your second proposal over my original one.  I agree that in-fight healing to prevent easy killing of downed friends is valuable.




Ditto I guess.  Something in the back of my head, but can't quite verbalise it.

Torqumada


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 17, 2005)

Questions:

1. If we somehow come up with 50k and manage to save the city from some terrible calamity in spectacular public fashion by spending it, would past experience lead us to think we might reasonably expect to recoup that expenditure from the city?  (Especially if we get a receipt  )

2. If we somehow come up with 50k and manage to save the city from some terrible calamity in such a fashion that the average Waterdhavian citizen has no idea there was ever any danger, does the likelihood of our making good our expenses change?

3. Is Lord Peregion a Person of Means, and would he be able to front the extra 10k if he were so inclined?  Does it seem likely he would lend his assistance to such a venture, particularly if it increased the odds of saving his daughter?

4. If we spend the 40k in the organisation accounts, how badly will it affect our normal operations in the future?  Do Dyria, Shando, Crimson, and Fin together have sufficient authority to make a decision involving that 40k?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> 1. If we somehow come up with 50k and manage to save the city from some terrible calamity in spectacular public fashion by spending it, would past experience lead us to think we might reasonably expect to recoup that expenditure from the city?  (Especially if we get a receipt  )
> 
> ...





1-2.  the Lords would probably reimburse you whether or not it became public.
3.  Yes, Peregion could front that, either himself or with city money.  It is also assumed that other Lords are extremely wealthy as well.
4.  It would make things pretty tough.  Lots of money flows in and out and there needs to be a decent buffer.  Odds are that if not reimbursed, you'd need to borrow about that much money from a bank.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> 1. If we somehow come up with 50k and manage to save the city from some terrible calamity in spectacular public fashion by spending it, would past experience lead us to think we might reasonably expect to recoup that expenditure from the city?  (Especially if we get a receipt  )
> 
> ...




4b. Yeah, you have the authority

5. If it turns out stopping this demon tonight directly relates to defending Peregion and/or Aleena, you can bill it back to Peregion as  an expense incurred in the performing of your duties.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm back and ready to roll.  

Frostrune


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

Ditto.  THe group by the dead drake is back.

As to the house rules...to be honest I do not quite understand the recovery rule, but if everyone is good with it so am I.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2005)

Eek - I thought that was going to be a lot worse than it was!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Eek - I thought that was going to be a lot worse than it was!




Its an undead swarm, so terrible will saves, no fort, extra dmg from alethia's spell, no con, and extra dmg from area effects.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Its an undead swarm, so terrible will saves, no fort, extra dmg from alethia's spell, no con, and extra dmg from area effects.




Yup.  I just figured that they'd be immune to both Energy Missile and Deific Vengeance, as "spells or effects that target a specific number of creatures".

I looked at who we had there - immunity to weapon damage would make Dyria and Shando effectively useless, and Alethia and Crimson don't really have any area attacks, and nearly all I have is fire-based... I was guessing there'd be some fire resistance in there.

I figured we needed our warlock with his Eldritch Cone, and without him, we were _screwed_   (Though if I got a chance for a full round action, a summoned air elemental's whirlwind might help.)

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Yup.  I just figured that they'd be immune to both Energy Missile and Deific Vengeance, as "spells or effects that target a specific number of creatures".
> 
> I looked at who we had there - immunity to weapon damage would make Dyria and Shando effectively useless, and Alethia and Crimson don't really have any area attacks, and nearly all I have is fire-based... I was guessing there'd be some fire resistance in there.
> 
> ...





Heh, I really flubbed the swarm rules there.  Sorry bout that.  Next time they will be harder.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Heh, I really flubbed the swarm rules there.




I just remembered how difficult it is to buff my cats... all the neat buff spells target a specific number of creatures.

No Animal Growth, no Nature's Favor, no Barkskin, no Fires of Purity, no Vigor...

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

When Frostrune pointed out the Star-of-David shape the incoming ships formed, I thought for sure he was onto something!

Well spotted, even if it doesn't turn out to be one of the stars we're looking for!

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Most of the book is written in an unknown language likely related to Mulhorandi.  Only that ritual is in Druidic.  It looks like it uses relatively standard incantations and components for binding demons, with certain components focusing on cold and water-oriented demons, although the procedures and arrangements are a bit different than standard binding rituals.   Finis impressed by the relatively innovative use of standard strategies and notes that with some study some improvements to other rituals could be derived from this one. He also finds it strange that such a ritual, ESPECIALLY its largely-organic components would not be far more different than what he is used to, considering the extreme distance in time and space between here and the writing of that book.




Questions:
1. Are any of the components things that need to be specially collected before we leave for the lighthouse?
2. Estimate of the casting time?
3. Is it necessary to know a true name for the demon, or anything like that?
4. Is Fin able to narrow down anything that nags about the too-modern style of the ritual?  Does the book seem as old as it's supposed to be?  Does that section match the rest as far as apparent physical age goes?  Does he get the feeling that perhaps the prophecy is authentic, but the ritual page has been added later?


----------



## frostrune (Jul 26, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> When Frostrune pointed out the Star-of-David shape the incoming ships formed, I thought for sure he was onto something!
> 
> Well spotted, even if it doesn't turn out to be one of the stars we're looking for!
> 
> -Hyp.




Thanks.  Hopefully it will be useful.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Isn't it Last owner’s race, Last owner’s gender, Last owner’s age, Last owner’s alignment, How last owner gained and lost the object? /OOC_




That's what I thought it was as well.  At least that's what I have down on my powers sheet.

Keia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 27, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Fin sees an image of a magey-looking member of Goran's group writing the book (LG, 130, male), then using magic to age it artificially.  In the room with Goran's group is a tall, pale, dark-haired man wearing a long leather trenchcoat. When he moves, you can see numerous weapons, especially throwing knives, on his belt and on a bandoleer.




*GORAAAAAA-AN!*

I'm so confused   If the book's fake, why did Waukeen say the information in it will be useful?

We're being set up, but is the clue somehow relevant anyway?

Goran and co don't have hostile intentions towards us... but they're cheating us...

My brain hurts 

Out of curiosity... what time do the banks open in the morning, and is it possible to cancel a bank draft if you can prove fraud?

EDIT - wait, wait, Lawful _Good_?

Is the magey guy one of the people at the party, who Timmy detected Super-Evil on?

I wonder if he made the book before or after he got possessed by undead flying demon spiders...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *GORAAAAAA-AN!*
> 
> I'm so confused   If the book's fake, why did Waukeen say the information in it will be useful?
> 
> ...





This puzzle is way beyond my compresion.  You will get no help from Kaarlo.


FYI - I may be offline Thursday night through Tuesday morning or maybe not.  It depends on my family's vacation plans.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 27, 2005)

> Out of curiosity... what time do the banks open in the morning, and is it possible to cancel a bank draft if you can prove fraud?




We could always just kill them. That was my suggestion.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2005)

Definantly kill. Those bozo's need to have a serious case of slayage there. But we can't sink the ship, otherwise we won't be able to get our stuff back. And I'm thinking that maybe the useful information was from the visions the book gave. And the incantation looks legit.

Hmmm. Matt? Would it be possible to do the buy back thing for the Aasimar +1 Level Thingie?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 28, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *GORAAAAAA-AN!*






			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I'm so confused   If the book's fake, why did Waukeen say the information in it will be useful?




Waukeen stands by his previous statement.



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> We're being set up, but is the clue somehow relevant anyway?




Just because someone in Goran's group wrote it and they lied about its source doesn't mean it won't work.  In fact, you expect that it will.



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity... what time do the banks open in the morning, and is it possible to cancel a bank draft if you can prove fraud?




About an hour after dawn, and yes.



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> EDIT - wait, wait, Lawful _Good_?
> 
> Goran and co don't have hostile intentions towards us... but they're cheating us...
> 
> ...




If, hypothetically, a person could be controlled by bypassing, rather than controlling, ones mind, lots of divinations can get strange results.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 28, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 1. Are any of the components things that need to be specially collected before we leave for the lighthouse?
> 2. Estimate of the casting time?
> 3. Is it necessary to know a true name for the demon, or anything like that?
> 4. Is Fin able to narrow down anything that nags about the too-modern style of the ritual?  Does the book seem as old as it's supposed to be?  Does that section match the rest as far as apparent physical age goes?  Does he get the feeling that perhaps the prophecy is authentic, but the ritual page has been added later?




The components are easy to find, the ritual will take about 15 minutes, no true name is necessary, the demon is targeted by sight.  The book looks authentically new, although your visions seems to indicate that its just a really good forgery.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 31, 2005)

Matt? Later on when we get a chance I was considering on putting an additional enchantment on Alethia's mace to detect undead. It'd glow in the presence of undead and how much it glowed would reflect the power and or the numbers of undead in a certain radius. Dunno about the price tag as the spell itself is a 0 lvl spell. Ideas?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 31, 2005)

Um... is Zephyr still with us?

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Matt? Later on when we get a chance I was considering on putting an additional enchantment on Alethia's mace to detect undead. It'd glow in the presence of undead and how much it glowed would reflect the power and or the numbers of undead in a certain radius. Dunno about the price tag as the spell itself is a 0 lvl spell. Ideas?




L0 spells count as 1/2 for the forumla, so .5*2,000gp (for continuous ability)*1 (caster level)*2 for a spell with duration in minutes *1.5 for extra ability on item = 3k.  But I am going to make it 5k bc its not really duration in minutes, its concentration up to that, so it should be more (if i were to treat it as rounds instead of minutes, that would be 6k, but i made it a little less)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 2, 2005)

hah. well, depending on how well the city pays, i'll keep it in mind.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 3, 2005)

Also, I'd like to do the level buy back thing to reduce Alethia's ECL to 0 so we don't have to deal with that level thingie drawbacks.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the link.  I just never heard of that spell.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Also, I'd like to do the level buy back thing to reduce Alethia's ECL to 0 so we don't have to deal with that level thingie drawbacks.




Sure.


----------



## Keia (Aug 5, 2005)

Hypersmurf,

Sorry about that.  I was at work and didn't have much time so I didn't double check the spell details - I thought it was touch.  So I added more info and included additional targets, if available.

Keia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> So I added more info and included additional targets, if available.




Ooh - the light!  That's brilliant!  (No pun intended  )

-Hyp.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

FYI - I will be offline now through Monday.  Please NPC my character as you see fit.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2005)

I've been thinking about Alethia's animal companion. I haven't a clue on what sort of animal companion would be appropriate for her or even if she wants one. Any ideas?


----------



## frostrune (Aug 9, 2005)

OK - now for some heavy duty healing.

Timrin is down 90 hp

Everybody post what they need then I recommend the following:

CLW heals d8 +1 for an average of 5 hp per charge.  Rather than roll we just burn 1 charge per 5 hp healed.  

Therefore Timrin needs as much as 18 charges.

Everybody figure out how many charges they need and Alethia and Timrin can split them among our wands.

Sound good?

Let me know the damage... pun intended.  

Frostrune


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2005)

Crimson needs 7 charges . . . at the 5 points per . . . if it were 5.5 she would only need 6 (down 32 points).

though it costs power points - she could heal herself.  I'm thinking it would be better to use the disposable healing first though.

As for character changes - I may change a power or two.  Realized (thanks hypersmurf) that I had no area effect attack.  Not certain what to drop yet though.

Keia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 9, 2005)

> As I had said before, after a couple fights you would have the opportunity to edit the mechanical aspects of your characters based on performance in game, though nothing that changes the persona of the character (although any given persona can be arrived at by a variety of mechanical methods). That time now.




I'm happy with the character... I just had the wrong spell loadout for multiple combats 

Regarding Healing - Fin's carrying a Cure Moderate (2d8+10 = average 19).  If we ever find Arundel, there's a fair bit more healing available there too... 

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2005)

hay, matt, sent you an email.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 10, 2005)

Out of curiosity... how does inheritance work in Waterdeep?

Let's say we have someone with a title, Bob, Baron Frank.  He has an heir, Chuck.

First scenario: Bob dies.

Does Chuck become Baron Frank immediately?

What happens if, a year later, Bob is resurrected?

Second scenario: Bob becomes a lich.

Are undead allowed to own property and bear titles in Waterdeep?  Or does it all pass to Chuck once Bob's undead status is revealed?

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity... how does inheritance work in Waterdeep?
> 
> Let's say we have someone with a title, Bob, Baron Frank.  He has an heir, Chuck.
> 
> ...




Thats an extremely good question that doesn't get enough treatment in setting books.  Definitions of Death and legal personhood of monsters is a really grey area.  I'd have to think about that one.  Why do you want to know?

I'd say that there is some sort of "Death Certificate" that needs to be filed to declare someone truly dead.  If the family plans on getting them raised soon, they would file for some sort of delay of formal death, and the arrangements don't kick in.  If you intentionally turn yourself into an intelligent undead, you would not file yourself as dead, and only would be when you are destroyed. 

Getting turned involuntarily into, say, a vampire, or another kind of undead that fundamentally alters your personality probably would result in being formally classified as dead, since the individual in question no longer exists per se.  (An evil creature who voluntarily arranges to become a  vampire, btw, probably counts as the same person)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 11, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Why do you want to know?




The implication from divinations and forensics after the original attacks on House Drakkenmere was that some of the family were still... uh... ambulatory?  

I wondered how that would affect Mr Z's claim.

But if being vampified involuntarily counts as 'legally dead', it's not a problem.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 12, 2005)

That very subject was covered in Dragon magazine a few years ago.  I don't remember which one(s) though.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 12, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC: Think that is a bit more profound.




Awesome 

-Hyp.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I`m out camping for the week-end, and won`t have net access till monday morning.
Have a great week-end!

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 17, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: DM - do we know of anywhere nearby that might have a permanent antimagic field in effect?  Banks, jewellers, law courts, something like that? /OOC_




_OOC: Just drawing attention to this question. /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Just drawing attention to this question. /OOC_




There is one in castle waterdeep that encompasses some prison cells.  They are used to house spellcasters that do not need books such as sorcerors and clerics.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2005)

Your experts have identified the loot from the numerous baddies you killed:

5 Ring of Force Shield (+2 shield bonus)
3 Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus)
6 Amulet of Mighty Fists +2
9 Leather Armor +2
1 Mitheril Plate +4
14 Ring of Protection +1
1 Ring of Protection +3
3 Ring or Protection +2
6 Polar Bear Cloak of Resistance +2
3 Polar Bear Leather/Fur Wild +2 armor of resistance +2 and natural armor +1
6 Claw Bracers +1 Frost
4 Ki Straps
6 Black Gloves of Dex +2
3 Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +2
1 Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +4
6 One-Thunderbolt Gauntlets of Str +2
2 Two-Thunderbolt Gauntlets of Str +4
1 Headband of Wis +4 
1 Cloak of Cha +4
5 Boots of Speed
3 Headband of Wis +2
10 Rhino Head Amulets of Natural Armor +1
2 Elephhant Head Amulets of Natural Armor +2

You may trade in items for half retail value to purchase other items.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 17, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Your experts have identified the loot from the numerous baddies you killed:
> 
> 5 Ring of Force Shield (+2 shield bonus)
> 3 Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus)
> ...




OOC:  And now come the most dangerous and contentious part of adventuring:  Treasure division.    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2005)

I call dibs on the headband of wisdom. The cloak of charisma would be nice as well, but. I'm not greedy.  


ooc:
She had already gone out the door, but i modified the action to pause.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC:  Can the rings of force shield be used by those classes who can't use shields?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC:  I don't think we need to be calling dibs yet, since we do have a group the wraps around the world.  We need to discuss how we are doing treasure division.  I am working a 24 hour shift tomorrow and my net access will be slim to none.  Can we wait until Friday to do everything?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's what I got so far

Ring of Force Shield (+2 shield bonus).................2000 gp        
3 Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus)....24000 gp    (16,000*3)
6 Amulet of Mighty Fists +2..............................72000 gp    (12,000*2)
9 Leather Armor +2.........................................18000 gp    (4,000*2)
1 Mitheril Plate +4..........................................20500 gp    (4500 base price + 16000 bon)
14 Ring of Protection +1..................................14000 gp    (1000 *14)
1 Ring of Protection +3....................................9000 gp     
3 Ring or Protection +2....................................12000 gp   (4,000*3)
6 Polar Bear Cloak of Resistance +2....................12000 gp   (2,000*6)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2005)

ooc:
lol. Ok. got the magpie thing going again.  Well, In the ooc thread I'm calculating the value of the loot. Already got some up.

like the man says. adventuring is shopping for mercs.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

```
[u]Q[/u]       [u]Item[/u]                                              [u]Base[/u]   [u]Total[/u]   [u]Sale[/u]
 5       Ring of Force Shield (+2 shield bonus)            8500   42500   21250
 3       Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus)    32500   97500   48750
 6       Amulet of Mighty Fists +2                        24000  144000   72000
 9       Leather Armor +2                                  4160   37440   18720
 1       Mitheril Plate +4                                26650   26650   13325
14       Ring of Protection +1                             2000   28000   14000
 1       Ring of Protection +3                            18000   18000    9000
 3       Ring or Protection +2                             8000   24000   12000
 6       Polar Bear Cloak of Resistance +2                 4000   24000   12000
 3       Polar Bear Leather/Fur Wild +2                   
             armor of resistance +2 and natural armor +1  34000  102000   51000
 6       Claw Bracers +1 Frost                             8300   49800   24900
 4       Ki Straps                                         5000   20000   10000
 6       Black Gloves of Dex +2                            4000   24000   12000
 3       Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +2                  4000   12000    6000
 1       Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +4                 16000   16000    8000
 6       One-Thunderbolt Gauntlets of Str +2               4000   24000   12000
 2       Two-Thunderbolt Gauntlets of Str +4              16000   32000   16000
 1       Headband of Wis +4                               16000   16000    8000
 1       Cloak of Cha +4                                  16000   16000    8000
 5       Boots of Speed                                   12000   60000   30000
 3       Headband of Wis +2                                4000   12000    6000
10       Rhino Head Amulets of Natural Armor +1            2000   20000   10000
 2       Elephant Head Amulets of Natural Armor +2         8000   16000    8000
                                        
                                                                 861890  430945
```

Assumptions:
Belt Buckles take up the Belt slot.

A +2 Ring of Force Shield costs 8500gp; I've assumed this is bonus squared x 2, plus 500, giving a cost for the +4 ring of 32,500.  But this could be well off.

I priced the Wild Armor as armor with a +5 MPM (+2 enhancement, +3 Wild), with the resistance and natural armor bonuses as additional special abilities at a 50% markup.

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2005)

Couple of notes:

1)  Of the items, note the Argent rings.  They are rather special since they cant be made by just anyone, as they apply the +2 to all force AC bonuses special ability of the Argent Savant prc.  Anyone else can only make a +2.

2.) DMG magical items and similar items (different slot, combing items, etc) can usuall be purchased for market prices, since your company is well-connected and fully licensed, and because Waterdeep is a huge and magical city. 

2.) Suggestion as to division of treasure.
Divide the sale value of the treasure into one part for each character, .5 for the cohorts, and one extra share (or two if you want) as a "party fund."  This money is owned by the company and used to get things for the party as a whole (disposable healing items, utility items, ransom, paying back those who gave stuff to Guran if they don't get it back). Everyones share can be used to buy items, with items that came with the treasure only costing half their sale price, since that would mean they were never sold at half price to be converted to cash to buy something else.  If more than one character really wants an item, its possible to buy more and split the financial benefit of already having one in the pot.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> lol. Ok. got the magpie thing going again.  Well, In the ooc thread I'm calculating the value of the loot. Already got some up.
> 
> like the man says. adventuring is shopping for mercs.




OOC:  No problem.  Used to play with a guy whose idea of treasure division was "Eenine, Meanie Minie MINE!" and try to grab as much as possible.     

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC: I've always prefered division by utility (magic items go to the people who can use them the best, or need them the most, then sell the rest and divide the loot evenly). If two people have equal need for an item, then they must settle their differences with a duel. On a tightrope. Over a pit of lava. To the death.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: I've always prefered division by utility (magic items go to the people who can use them the best, or need them the most, then sell the rest and divide the loot evenly). If two people have equal need for an item, then they must settle their differences with a duel. On a tightrope. Over a pit of lava. To the death.




OOC:  you forgot blindfolded.    

Torqumada


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 2.) Suggestion as to division of treasure.
> Divide the sale value of the treasure into one part for each character...




Are we including Zephyr as a character?  

Suggestion - replacement value for Alethia's amulet be deducted from the total before division.

Allocating two shares to the company, then shifting a few hundred gp to that fund to make nice round numbers, we get:


```
Alethia  47000
Shando   38000
Crimson  38000
Dyria    38000
Kaarlo   38000
Murdoch  38000
Fin      38000
Timrin   38000

Arundel  19000
Ariel    19000

Company  79945
```

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Are we including Zephyr as a character?
> 
> -Hyp.




No, he's clearly not around, and all he did was get beat up quickly once. He is now an NPC in the company's employ, however.

BTW, all those assumptions are correct.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 18, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  you forgot blindfolded.
> 
> Torqumada




OCC: I'd actually like to get my hands on one of the thee the Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus). This is the ONLY item my chracter can actually use.

Also, keep in mind that we have a rather big organization. So instead of wasting 1/2 of the unwanted item's value, keep in mind that we can give them to our possy.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

I moved some of the off-topic clutter out of the game thread over here.

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, like I said, I'd like the cloak of charisma and the headband of wisdom +4. But if someone else can use it, no big.  hinty hinty.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

Fin has an interest in:
Argent Ring of Force Shield (one of three)
Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +4 (one) or Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +2 (one of three)
Boots of Speed (one of five)

Arundel has an interest in:
Mithral Plate +4 (one)                 
Cloak of Resistance +2 (one of six)    
Gauntlets of Strength +4 (one of two)  

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

Question - the Mithral Plate.  Did that belong to exploding-bug-girl?  If so, didn't she have a sword as well?

Or was that non-magical?

-Hyp.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 18, 2005)

All dyria wants are a pair of gloves of Dexteirty and the Ring of protection +3. The rest can be gold.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 18, 2005)

> Question - the Mithral Plate. Did that belong to exploding-bug-girl? If so, didn't she have a sword as well?
> 
> Or was that non-magical?




And if it was, shouldn't we at least make an attempt to see if she has any descendants or what not?

Unless of course that ring of protection +3 was hers. That's different.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2005)

Next question. I know you mentioned the price of the permanent detect undead spell on the mace somewhere in one of the threads, but danged if I can't find it.... If possible, I'd like that placed on her mace.

Lol. If we can, we should try to raise her. The cost of raising should be that nifty ring at the very least.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 18, 2005)

You can have my nifty ring when you pry it from my cold, dead fingers.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 18, 2005)

Timrin has an interest in the following items:

Belt or Gauntlets of STR +4 (can trade in a belt +2)
Amulet of Natural armor +2
Boots of Speed

In that order.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Well, like I said, I'd like the cloak of charisma and the headband of wisdom +4. But if someone else can use it, no big.  hinty hinty.




So of the 3 +4 to stat items you *only* want 2 of them?  Why not go for the hat trick?  :\ 

If I may make a suggestion to what the DM has already proposed:  We still keep the equal monetary amounts, but have the DM do an "initiative" roll for each of us and then we pick in order what we want, going through the items until a character has spent their total limit.  It cuts out on people yelling "dibs".  There can still be some horse trading between characters, but in the end everyone should end up with as close to an equal amount of treasure as possible.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

Expressions of interest so far:


```
[color=white]5       Ring of Force Shield (+2 shield bonus)                         [/color]
[color=amber]3       Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus)  Murdoch  Fin     Kaarlo[/color]
[color=white]6       Amulet of Mighty Fists +2                                      [/color]
[color=white]9       Leather Armor +2                                               [/color]
[color=amber]1       Mithral Plate +4                               Arundel         [/color]
[color=white]14      Ring of Protection +1                                          [/color]
[color=amber]1       Ring of Protection +3                          Dyria [/color]
[color=green]3       Ring or Protection +2                          Alethia  Shando[/color]
[color=green]6       Polar Bear Cloak of Resistance +2              Arundel         [/color]
[color=white]3       Polar Bear Leather/Fur Wild +2 armor                           [/color]
[color=white]            of resistance +2 and natural armor +1                      [/color]
[color=white]6       Claw Bracers +1 Frost                                          [/color]
[color=white]4       Ki Straps                                                      [/color]
[color=green]6       Black Gloves of Dex +2                         Dyria    Alethia  Shando[/color]
[color=amber]3       Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +2               Fin      Kaarlo  Alethia[/color]
[color=amber]1       Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +4               Fin      [/color]
[color=white]6       One-Thunderbolt Gauntlets of Str +2                            [/color]
[color=amber]2       Two-Thunderbolt Gauntlets of Str +4            Arundel  Timrin [/color]
[color=amber]1       Headband of Wis +4                             Shando [/color]
[color=amber]1       Cloak of Cha +4                                Alethia         [/color]
[color=green]5       Boots of Speed                                 Fin      Timrin  Alethia[/color]
[color=green]3       Headband of Wis +2                             Alethia[/color]
[color=white]10      Rhino Head Amulets of Natural Armor +1                         [/color]
[color=white]2       Elephant Head Amulets of Natural Armor +2                      [/color]
```


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> So of the 3 +4 to stat items you *only* want 2 of them?  Why not go for the hat trick?  :\
> 
> If I may make a suggestion to what the DM has already proposed:  We still keep the equal monetary amounts, but have the DM do an "initiative" roll for each of us and then we pick in order what we want, going through the items until a character has spent their total limit.  It cuts out on people yelling "dibs".  There can still be some horse trading between characters, but in the end everyone should end up with as close to an equal amount of treasure as possible.
> 
> Hawkeye




I'll do whatever you guys want, but here is an example of how that system I mentioned could handle conflicts.  

Say two people want the ring +3.  It is possible to buy another ring +3 by selling other things, but the person who gets the ring from the pot can buy it for half. So, the fair thing to do would be to buy a second ring and both characters pay 75% of the cost.  If three people want it, it would mean buying two more and each paying 83.33% of the cost.  The ones you get might have cosmetic differences, though.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> So of the 3 +4 to stat items you *only* want 2 of them?




I don't think anyone's seriously 'yelling dibs', even if they've expressed it as 'dibs on X!'.

At the moment, it's just an indication of interest in particular items.  At this point, with Shando, Kaarlo, and Crimson yet to speak, there are in fact no conflicts.  (The red entry for the belt buckle goes away if Timrin takes the gauntlets and Fin takes the buckle, since Timrin expressed his interest as an either/or.)

That may change once the last three (and Ariel) speak up, but shall we at least see where people's interests lie before complicating things?

(Hey, isn't there a Holy Avenger going spare as well?   )

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> (Hey, isn't there a Holy Avenger going spare as well?   )
> 
> -Hyp.




I did not include exploding girl or Peregion's equiptment, since I figured that stuff wouldnt be classified as loot.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I did not include exploding girl or Peregion's equiptment, since I figured that stuff wouldnt be classified as loot.




Ah, good - so the mithral plate wasn't hers?

And I wasn't really serious about the Holy Avenger 

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> So of the 3 +4 to stat items you *only* want 2 of them?  Why not go for the hat trick?  :\
> 
> Hawkeye




Just call me magpie. But don't call me crow.    
Naa, wasn't being serious on the DIBS! part. Just expressing keen interest in them.   Whatever treasure division plan sounds fair to the rest, I'll go along with. After all, there will be more opportunities for lootage


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, I would be interested in the Headband of Wisdom +4 and Ring of Protection +3 but we will see what happens.  

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2005)

No big. I think there is a ring or headband of wisdom +2 in there. I think I'd be satsified with that plus the cloak.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> No big. I think there is a ring or headband of wisdom +2 in there. I think I'd be satsified with that plus the cloak.




I understand and I would be satisfied with the +2 also.  I am surprised that none of our Wis based casters have expressed an interest in the +4 headband.    Thats why I suggested the intiative and pick one item at a time idea.  As a player, I always try to balance the needs of the party, with the needs of my idea with the character to develop (the meta-gaming aspect) and what I think my character would actually do.  This is probably the last I can do with this today.  Time for me to get ready for work.  Can we try to save the division until at least tomorrow morning EDT?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> I am surprised that none of our Wis based casters have expressed an interest in the +4 headband.




Fin already has a +6... Arundel only has a +2, but he's awfully keen on that plate!

-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 18, 2005)

Actually - I no longer have an interest in the amulet of natural armor +2.  I forgot I already have an amulet of health.

Hmmm... Can a bonded mount 'wear' an amulet or similar magic?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

I really do not have any true dibs on anything.

Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus)  - I need to buy a hand of glory to use it, but that is ok as well.
Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +2/+4 - I have a slot for this.

But If I just get money, that is OK by me as well.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

Interest Chart is updated; three conflicts.

Waiting on Crimson.

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2005)

Hawkeye, if you want that headband of wis +4, go for it. There is that headband of wisdom +2 there.... So here's Alethia's amended wishlist.

+4 Cloak of Charisma
+2 Headband of wisdom
+2 Black gloves of dex 
+2 ring of protection
Boots of speed

+2 Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str -> if somebody else wants the belt buckle, I won't contest it.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 19, 2005)

"At nearly the same time, a few blocks further down the Cliff Ride, your Father was also ambushed and nearly killed."

"That's bad."

"... but don't worry!  Our reinforcements got there in the nick of time, and saved his life!"

"That's good!"

"... for about an hour and a half."

"That's bad."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 19, 2005)

Heh.  Talk of Peregion avenging himself reminds me of a one-shot I ran, where the PCs were hired by a nobleman to investigate his murder a month earlier...

-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 19, 2005)

Hyp,

I can just take the Gauntlets of STR +4 and therefore eliminate one conflict.  

I know you are also the resident 'rules guy' here on EN world.  Can bonded mounts/animal companions use magic items?

Frostrune


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Interest Chart is updated; three conflicts.
> 
> Waiting on Crimson.
> 
> -Hyp.




Please add me to the Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus) item as well and take me off the Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +4


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "At nearly the same time, a few blocks further down the Cliff Ride, your Father was also ambushed and nearly killed."
> 
> "That's bad."
> 
> ...




Well that is one way of looking at it.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 19, 2005)

Let me see then.

Headband of Wisdom +4
Ring of Protection +2 then.
Let me add Gloves of Dexterity +2 to that list also.  Thought I already had them.

Will wait and see on rest.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, mounts can use items as long as they are capable of wearing them.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 20, 2005)

Next question. What would be a good animal companion for Alethia? We got the cat swarm covered by Fin. I haven't the foggiest clue. Mebbe a Tressym? But that would be more of a cohort than animal companion. hmmmm.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 20, 2005)

All conflicts gone... but still no bids from Crimson.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 20, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Next question. What would be a good animal companion for Alethia? We got the cat swarm covered by Fin. I haven't the foggiest clue. Mebbe a Tressym? But that would be more of a cohort than animal companion. hmmmm.




Bear in mind that as an evenly-split ranger (who already has a sub-powered animal companion compared to a druid), your animal companion will be _weak_ in combat.  So think in terms of scouting or message-relaying, not melee.  I'd seriously look at a bird of some sort.

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 20, 2005)

That's what I was leaning towards actually. I'll have to look at the lists again.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 24, 2005)

Just swapped a PM with Keia - has internet access back, so we should be hearing from Crimson again in the next day or so.

-Hyp.


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry for the long delay - work then vacation.  Since I'm so late, I'll just take my share in wealth and buy some DMG stuff (or upgrade some stuff).

Again, sorry so late - back to full posting tomorrow!

Keia


----------



## kirinke (Aug 24, 2005)

How much would one of those special daggers that have a way of holding a poison in them and then delivering them upon striking an opponent cost?

I figure a silver version one of those filled with holy water and garlic juice is going to make quite an impression on a demon or vampire.... I think Alethia would like one as a back up weapon.


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2005)

Just waiting until I get the okay to purchase items and the like to add to the character sheet.  We should wait until there's shopping time in play (hopefully before shipping out), right?

Also, I wouldn't mind having one of the boots of speed if one is still available.

Keia


----------



## frostrune (Aug 25, 2005)

Keia,

No one has 'taken' any loot as yet so your desires are currently just as valid as any of ours.  If you put your request(s) out there perhaps we can resolve any conflicts and get the loot distributed?  Whooo-hoo!

Frostrune

BTW - this stuff is nice and all but if we are going to be fighting a bunch of vampires how about we all pitch in for a staff of Deathward or lots of Greater restoration?  Negative levels suck.  Permanent level loss sucks worse.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2005)

Alethia will be happy to pitch in for a wand or rod of restoration.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 25, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> BTW - this stuff is nice and all but if we are going to be fighting a bunch of vampires how about we all pitch in for a staff of Deathward or lots of Greater restoration?  Negative levels suck.  Permanent level loss sucks worse.




You know what we really want?

Dancing mirrors.  Preferably silver rather than glass, so they can't be shattered easily.

You can keep a vampire at bay with a mirror (so no slam attacks, and no negative levels!), but it takes a standard action.  An animated floating mirror that could handle the keep-at-bay side of things while leaving us our actions would be classy.

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2005)

Even better. Dancing, blessed mirrors inscribed along the edges with our particular holy symbols. Now that's something those guys shouldn't like to much. Oh and we probably need to eat lots of garlic before hand.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 26, 2005)

Ah, I remember lovely Mordavia in the fall. Every meal, breakfast, lunch and dinner was liberally seasoned with garlic.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 26, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Ah, I remember lovely Mordavia in the fall. Every meal, breakfast, lunch and dinner was liberally seasoned with garlic.




I'd think in Faerun, garlic would be a cash crop. A MAJOR cash crop.   

*Looks wistful. I loved the garlic eggs benadict and garlic crusted bread myself. The vampires didn't, but oh well. Different tastes......


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 26, 2005)

I have no problems with contributing to a wand or rod of that sort.

Hawkeye


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree on helping with a wand or whatever

. . . in fact I was looking at Psionic restoration as well . . . but it will probably be a level or two before I can take it.

Keia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 26, 2005)

Now, here's a thought.

Spoilered so the players can read it, but not the DM for now 

[sblock]Sunbeam is a great spell against vampires - it destroys them.

... on a failed Reflex save.

The issue there, of course, is that Kurin likely has an insanely high Reflex save.

So we need a way to lower the save.

Depending on interpretation of certain key sentences, when someone is bound, they either a/ can't make a Reflex save, or b/ make a Reflex save with an effective Dex of 0 (-5 modifier instead of their normal +whatever).

A set of Iron Bands of Bilarro - bind an opponent, ranged touch attack, no save - costs 26k.  It wouldn't hold a vampire long - gaseous form would get him out - but with the right readied actions, there wouldn't be a chance for him to escape...[/sblock]

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 26, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> How much would one of those special daggers that have a way of holding a poison in them and then delivering them upon striking an opponent cost?
> 
> I figure a silver version one of those filled with holy water and garlic juice is going to make quite an impression on a demon or vampire.... I think Alethia would like one as a back up weapon.





There is a holy-water-dispensing mace called the aspergilium or something like that. I forget what book its in. Minimal additional cost, the first few hits after a refill  do the extra damage of the holy water (or whatever else you put in it)

BTW, everyone sorry i am not postinfg as much right now.  I've hit a crazy spot at work, which will probably last another week or so.


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

DM Matt,

Do you want me to lock down Day 1's thread.  I think we're all done with it.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

Players Only[sblock]As far as the Sunbeam goes, I'm okay with that.  I also like heal, since its a touch attack, a Will save and a 130 points a pop (for a 13th level).  If we're limited on funds, I think defense and healing are more important than offense.

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2005)

You guys really have to  finish divvying up trasure and adding your items to your stats.  Mechanics might come into play soon.  Also note that character revising is still open for th etime being.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 28, 2005)

Matt? If possible I'd like to change the Craft wand feat to either Mobility or Run. I believe I was still thinking along the lines of first through fifth level characters. I had absolutely no idea of the funds/resources a 13th level character would have.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Matt? If possible I'd like to change the Craft wand feat to either Mobility or Run. I believe I was still thinking along the lines of first through fifth level characters. I had absolutely no idea of the funds/resources a 13th level character would have.




Sure, altohugh I'm not sure why you find those feats all that appealing either, unless you want another feat later that requires the mobility feat.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 28, 2005)

I am actually wanting shot on the run which requires mobility and dodge. When this girl gets manyshot, she is going to be a horror with her lil bow and arrow. After I get shot on the run, I'm going to max out the Power attack tree.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 28, 2005)

30.5 hours without any sleep. Going to find some.  Hope to post in a more coherent fashion in 3 or 4 hours.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 28, 2005)

Well I slept a bit longer than the 3 or 4 hours I was planning.

For Shando, I would like to drop the Imrpoved Grapple Feat and take the Stunning fist feat instead.  I was under some misconceptions about the ability.  How much would it costs to get Ki straps enchanted with +2 dex? I don't think we will have time to do that today in game right?
On Stunning fist is the 1/2 level rounded up or down?  Stunning fist DC should be 19 or 20.
Add Ki Straps to Shando's interested list.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 29, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I am actually wanting shot on the run which requires mobility and dodge. When this girl gets manyshot, she is going to be a horror with her lil bow and arrow. After I get shot on the run, I'm going to max out the Power attack tree.




Just remember that Shot on the Run and Manyshot don't work together...

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 29, 2005)

I didn't see that rule anywhere in the PHB Hypersmurf. Sooo... Why can't you use both? I honestly can't see why not.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys,

We need to get the loot divided up so we can move this forward.

Do we still have conflicts?

Frostrune


----------



## Keia (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't believe there are any conflicts.  I wanted a boots of speed and that was it.  The rest I would take in money to purchase items in town with - or to barter with the company quartermaster . . . of course after my contribution to a wand, rod or whatever.

Keia


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

So what is our unofficial official split?


----------



## frostrune (Aug 29, 2005)

Since there seems to be no conflicts... take your loot and shop.

I believe everyone (with the exception of Alethia, she gets more) gets 38000 gp 'market value' of the treasure.  You can take 38000 gp in items or sell them for 1/2 price in coin.

For example:  Timrin is taking +4 gauntlets of STR (16000 gp) and Boots of Speed (12000 gp) for a total of 28000 gp.  I would get 5000 gp in coin [(38k-28k)/2].  I would also cash in my Belt of STR +2 for an additonal 2000 gp.

I will be updating my rogues gallery entry with these items.  Since there seemed to be some group interest in anti level draining items I will look into it and post a couple options tonight (hopefully).

Cheers,

Frostrune


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 29, 2005)

Done, leaving me 3000 in gold and updated in the rogues gallery.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 29, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> For example:  Timrin is taking +4 gauntlets of STR (16000 gp) and Boots of Speed (12000 gp) for a total of 28000 gp.  I would get 5000 gp in coin [(38k-28k)/2].  I would also cash in my Belt of STR +2 for an additonal 2000 gp.




Not quite.

The 38,000 is actual money value, if we sold everything at half price.

So you'd take the +4 gauntlets of Str (16,000 / 2) and Boots of Speed (12,000 / 2) for a total of 14,000.  You'd get 24,000 in coin (38k - (28k/2)).  You'd cash in your Belt of Str +2 for an additional 2,000 (4,000 / 2).

The market value of gear we retrieved was over 800k.  Split into 11 or so shares, it came out at over 70k each... but when we sell it, we only get half that.

-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 29, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Not quite.
> 
> The 38,000 is actual money value, if we sold everything at half price.
> 
> ...





SWEET !!!  I like your math better.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 29, 2005)

Well that gives my 6000gp then, plus the 2000 or so left over from last time.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 29, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Well that gives my 6000gp then, plus the 2000 or so left over from last time.




No - because from that 38k, items from The List are selected at half market value.

Or if you prefer, you have 76k to spend on The List (at full market value), but any left over is halved. (Exactly the same result.)

Here are my calculations, not taking into account anything anyone is selling from their personal equipment (Arundel, for example, is negative here... but he's selling something to make up the difference.)

EDIT - this now includes the money recovered from Peregion's estate as well.


```
Alethia
 2000  Black Gloves of Dex +2
 2000  Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +2
 4000  Ring or Protection +2
 6000  Boots of Speed
       34,000 gp 

Murdoch
16250  Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus)
       22,750gp

Fin
16250  Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus)
 8000  Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +4
 6000  Boots of Speed
       8,750gp
16000  Bracers of Health +4 (market price - cash recovered from Peregion)

Kaarlo
16250  Argent Ring of Force Shield (+4 shield bonus)
 2000  Ram's Head belt Buckle of Str +2
       20,750gp

Dyria
 9000  Ring of Protection +3
 2000  Black Gloves of Dex +2
       28,000gp 

Shando
 4000  Ring or Protection +2
 2000  Black Gloves of Dex +2
 8000  Headband of Wis +4
 2500  Ki Straps
       22,500gp 

Timrin
 8000  Two-Thunderbolt Gauntlets of Str +4
 6000  Boots of Speed
       25,000gp 

Crimson
 6000  Boots of Speed
       33,000gp

Arundel
13325  Mithral Plate +4
 8000  Two-Thunderbolt Gauntlets of Str +4
       -1,825gp 

Ariel
       19,500gp

Company Fund
       104,945gp
```


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 29, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I didn't see that rule anywhere in the PHB Hypersmurf. Sooo... Why can't you use both? I honestly can't see why not.




Shot on the Run must be used with the Attack action.  Manyshot is a single attack, and it's a standard action, but it isn't the Attack action.  

Much like a Charge allows you to make a melee attack, but it is neither the Attack action nor the Full Attack action - it is the Charge action.  For example, one cannot use Combat Expertise while charging, since Combat Expertise requires you to take the Attack action or Full Attack action, and Charge is neither.

If you take the Attack action (a standard action allowing you to make a single ranged attack) so you can use Shot on the Run, you don't have any standard actions left to take the Manyshot action.

A single attack is not the same as a standard action - taking a standard action (Attack) allows you to make a single attack, but you can't give up an attack to make a standard action... otherwise a wizard with a +6 BAB could swap his two iterative attacks on a full attack action for two one-action spells.

Likewise, you can't swap the single attack from your Attack action while Shot-on-the-Running for the standard action required by Manyshot.

(This isn't just an accident of terminology - Andy Collins, who wrote the original Manyshot feat, stated that he specifically termed it a standard action instead of an Attack action to prevent the combination with SotR.)

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 29, 2005)

DM - are we able to pick up our expenses from Peregion's accountant before the festivities tonight?

25k for the company fund;
 9k for Alethia's necklace (she's already been paid back - this would split as another 1k for PCs, 500gp for cohorts).
16k for Fin's bracers (not already paid back - oops!)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 29, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Since there seemed to be some group interest in anti level draining items I will look into it and post a couple options tonight (hopefully).




Scarab of Protection - takes up the amulet slot, protects against 12 level draining attacks, also gives SR 20: 38,000.

Wand of Death Ward (CL 7), 50 charges: 21,000gp.
Staff of Death Ward (CL 8, uses wielder's caster level), 50 charges, 24,000gp.
Biggest problem with Death Ward is the 1 min/level duration.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 30, 2005)

If you guys want a staff or wand of death ward, I'll be willing to chip in 5k-10k. If not, I'm buying a scarab of protection.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 30, 2005)

Re: Permanent Antimagic Field



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> There is one in castle waterdeep that encompasses some prison cells.  They are used to house spellcasters that do not need books such as sorcerors and clerics.




Do we have any contacts in Castle Waterdeep, and do we know if they ever rent unoccupied cells out to people who want a magic-free conference?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 30, 2005)

We really need to figure out what to do. I'm thinking false vision and some sort of illusion that makes it seem like the main players are heading off to the boat. If nothing else, it will confuse the issue. Then we do some serious scrying. We should look for 3 things. One, places where the vision is obscured. Two, where there is a high concentration of evil and activity which wasn't there before and three places that seem to be vacant, places where lowlifes should be and usually are, but aren't. The underworld, both criminal and supernatural ususually know something baad is up before the authorities and vacate the premises before they become sacrificial bait.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 30, 2005)

DM - one of the things Fin definitely wants to do today is a regressive Object Reading on the garage-door opener, to see if one of the owners before Alath was Al-Hulath.

If so, try using it as a scrying focus to scry on him.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> No - because from that 38k, items from The List are selected at half market value.
> 
> Or if you prefer, you have 76k to spend on The List (at full market value), but any left over is halved. (Exactly the same result.)
> 
> ...




OK.  Now I am confused.  Do I have 21,500 or 10,750?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> DM - one of the things Fin definitely wants to do today is a regressive Object Reading on the garage-door opener, to see if one of the owners before Alath was Al-Hulath.
> 
> If so, try using it as a scrying focus to scry on him.




Though our characters can't possibly know this yet because it isn't something we have discussed yet, but your answer may be lookin you in the face.

Al-Hulath
Alath

Coincidence?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 30, 2005)

Does SR protect against "level draining" attacks (I know thats not really what they are under 3.0/3.5 but the old ways die hard.     )?

Hawkeye


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

I've added the boots of speed, but I am waiting on buying anything new until we see how much needs to be allocated to the other defensive items.

Keia


----------



## frostrune (Aug 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Scarab of Protection - takes up the amulet slot, protects against 12 level draining attacks, also gives SR 20: 38,000.
> 
> Wand of Death Ward (CL 7), 50 charges: 21,000gp.
> Staff of Death Ward (CL 8, uses wielder's caster level), 50 charges, 24,000gp.
> Biggest problem with Death Ward is the 1 min/level duration.





Hyp beat me to it a bit.

I would gladly chip in 5-6k for the wand/staff, and possibly more.  

If we have time to prepare, 7 minutes should be plenty of duration.  If not... the more costly Scarab or Bone Ring (from MoF) is the only way to go.  Many (including myself) will not be able to afford one however.

I would like to chip in for the Wand and perhaps a few scrolls of Greater Restoration (4775 gp each - ouch) or Restoration (800 gp each).

Ah-ha!  Pending DMs permission I may have another solution - add Deathward ability (MoF) to an existing set of armor.  It is a +2 equivalent cost adder.  It basically is a contingency Deathward effect - the 1st time you are exposed to a death/negetive energy attack each day the armor instantly activates a deathward spell for 70 minutes.

This is a 3E book and the duration for Deathward has changed from 10 min/ level to 1 min/ level.  If the duration of the effect is lessened it might also be fair to reduce the cost.  

DM-Matt do you have any thoughts regarding this ability and if it's even available?

Frostrune


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> DM - are we able to pick up our expenses from Peregion's accountant before the festivities tonight?
> 
> 25k for the company fund;
> 9k for Alethia's necklace (she's already been paid back - this would split as another 1k for PCs, 500gp for cohorts).
> 16k for Fin's bracers (not already paid back - oops!)




Yes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Re: Permanent Antimagic Field
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have any contacts in Castle Waterdeep, and do we know if they ever rent unoccupied cells out to people who want a magic-free conference?




Aleena could help you out with that.  She lives there, and wit her father dead will be temporarily in charge of it until they choose a new open lord.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> We really need to figure out what to do. I'm thinking false vision and some sort of illusion that makes it seem like the main players are heading off to the boat. If nothing else, it will confuse the issue. Then we do some serious scrying. We should look for 3 things. One, places where the vision is obscured. Two, where there is a high concentration of evil and activity which wasn't there before and three places that seem to be vacant, places where lowlifes should be and usually are, but aren't. The underworld, both criminal and supernatural ususually know something baad is up before the authorities and vacate the premises before they become sacrificial bait.





1.  There are a decent number of those places in Waterdeep, almost all of them being either definately secure or places where investigating means fighting whoever is there.

2.  Scrying for evil auras throughought a large city isn't really feasible.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 30, 2005)

Possibly. It could be his daughter. Or it could be a rat-bastard DM move to make us turn around in a funny pierroette.  

Not individual evil auras persae, but a concentration of evil, something that really pops. If nothing else, it would make us investigate it to rule it out. Plus, we could also look for those places that we should be able to scry but can't and those areas that look far too innocent and normal (hinting at false vision). Mostly going by instinct here, but basically things that look really off in certain areas. I would concentrate on places like the light house. Places where the victims can safely scream their heads off without drawing undue attention and where we can't scry into.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> DM - one of the things Fin definitely wants to do today is a regressive Object Reading on the garage-door opener, to see if one of the owners before Alath was Al-Hulath.
> 
> If so, try using it as a scrying focus to scry on him.




Owners:
Alath
Garan
Garan got it from an entity referred to as "The Emissary." indeterminate intellegent undead race and indeterminate gender, CE, seems to have made the device him/her/itself.

Whoever it is is behind a powerful scrying shield.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Hyp beat me to it a bit.
> 
> I would gladly chip in 5-6k for the wand/staff, and possibly more.
> 
> ...




I'd allow it at +2 with the shorter duration.  It activates automaticallys when first needed in a day, and usually thats a fight that will be over in less than seven minutes.  Regardless, it isnt a good enough decrease to drop it to +1.  Its still a +2, just a slightly weaker one than before.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 30, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Al-Hulath
> Alath
> 
> Coincidence?




Yeah, I noticed that the first time Alath mentioned Al-Hulath's name... I'm not sure.

Between Alath, Al-Hulath, Aleena, and Alethia, today's episode was brought to you by the letter 'Al'...

-Hyp.


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I'd allow it at +2 with the shorter duration.  It activates automaticallys when first needed in a day, and usually thats a fight that will be over in less than seven minutes.  Regardless, it isnt a good enough decrease to drop it to +1.  Its still a +2, just a slightly weaker one than before.




How about 2/day, then? 

Keia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 30, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OK.  Now I am confused.  Do I have 21,500 or 10,750?




21,500 (but see below).

If we sold everything, at half price, we'd end up with enough money for everyone to get 38,000 gp.

But we didn't sell everything.  You, for example, didn't sell the ring, the gloves, the headband, or the ki straps.  These are worth 33,000 if you wanted to buy them new... but since we can only sell them for half price, the fact that you are keeping them means that we miss out on 16,500 gp that we could have sold them for.

Thus, your share (38,000) is docked 16,500, leaving 21,500gp in your hands.

... except that it's now 22,500, since we were reimbursed 9,000 by Peregion's crew, giving us an extra 1k each.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 30, 2005)

Re: Expense claim



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yes.




Okay - I'll add the extra to the split.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you.  You would never know that people's lives depend upon my math skills at 3 Am with little to know sleep.

Torqumada


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that the first time Alath mentioned Al-Hulath's name... I'm not sure.
> 
> Between Alath, Al-Hulath, Aleena, and Alethia, today's episode was brought to you by the letter 'Al'...
> 
> -Hyp.




or to quote Paul Simon and something very aprapos' (sp?) to our group

If you’ll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you Betty
And Betty when you call me
You can call me Al

 

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 30, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> or to quote Paul Simon and something very aprapos' (sp?) to our group
> 
> If you’ll be my bodyguard
> I can be your long lost pal
> ...




Hay, if it makes it any better you guys can start calling her Thea or Allie.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 30, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Garan got it from an entity referred to as "The Emissary." indeterminate intellegent undead race and indeterminate gender, CE, seems to have made the device him/her/itself.
> 
> Whoever it is is behind a powerful scrying shield.




Hmm.  You know... we could drop 3000gp on a scroll of Discern Location (or perhaps more than one - we're liable to want to find someone else at some point!).  We haven't seen Al-Hulath, and have nothing belonging to him, so we can't Discern Location on him.  Kurin is currently non-existent, so we can't DL on him.  But we have something belonging to The Emissary, so unless his 'powerful scrying shield' is actually a Mind Blank, we can find him...

If it _is_ a Mind Blank, we're out of luck.

DM - if someone is on, for example, the Astral Plane, is someone from the Material Plane considered 'extraplanar' to them?

-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 30, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I'd allow it at +2 with the shorter duration.  It activates automaticallys when first needed in a day, and usually thats a fight that will be over in less than seven minutes.  Regardless, it isnt a good enough decrease to drop it to +1.  Its still a +2, just a slightly weaker one than before.




After I wrote this I actually found they had updated the property in the 3.5E compatible Player's Guide to Faerun.  It is exactly as you described.  Seems like you and the D&D gods think alike.

Anyway, Timrin would like to get that property added to his armor (at a cost of 20,000 gp) if possible.  That will leave me with up to 5000 gp to still contribute to the group fund if necessary.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 30, 2005)

I updated my sheet and I have 10k to donate as well.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 31, 2005)

I already bought a wand of restoration. Just tell me how much you guys want to chip in and I'll redo my gold pieces later.


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

I obtained boots of speed from the treasure (6,000), added a belt of health +4 (16,000), improved my cloak of resistance from +3 to +4 for (7,000), and added Death Ward to my armor (moving it from +1 to +3 for 8,000gp).

I have 2,000gps remaining to contribute to any further healing, defensive or other items people may need.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

As a character change, I added Correspond (4th lvl power) and dropped Second Chance (redundant 5th lvl power).  There were too many times that communication between everyone would have been helpful.

If anyone has any suggestions for changes, let me know! 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

DM Matt,

Do you want me to clean up the Rogue's Gallery thread for you (i.e. delete ooc posts, sblock characters that are not actually playing and the like).

Let me know!  

Keia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 31, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> He will spend the evening with Aleena, intending to guard her through the night (hence the sleeping earlier).




Hey, you could ask her if you can borrow Peregion's Holy Avenger to help save his soul...

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> DM Matt,
> 
> Do you want me to clean up the Rogue's Gallery thread for you (i.e. delete ooc posts, sblock characters that are not actually playing and the like).
> 
> ...




Sure, thnaks.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 31, 2005)

Just a random thought that occured to me, in case we do end up conferencing in an Antimagic Field...

... demonic possession is a [Su] ability, right?

-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 31, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Hey, you could ask her if you can borrow Peregion's Holy Avenger to help save his soul...
> 
> -Hyp.





Oh, I've considered that.  In character though I think Timrin would think such a prize needs to be earned.  Sometimes it sucks to be a goody-goody   

Frostrune


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Sure, thanks.




No problem!! 

Keia


----------



## kirinke (Aug 31, 2005)

Demon possession and anti-magic.
Hmmm. While the ability might be supernatural, I'd rule that the demon wouldn't be able to manifest or use any powers. For all intents and purposes, the demon would be silent and helpless in an antimagic field.

How much do you guys want to chip in for the wand of restoration? I've already bought it, so if you guys want to donate gp, I can modify my gp count accordingly.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 1, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I already bought a wand of restoration. Just tell me how much you guys want to chip in and I'll redo my gold pieces later.



How much was it?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 1, 2005)

wand of restoration costs 26k.     :\


----------



## Falkus (Sep 1, 2005)

> Oh, I've considered that. In character though I think Timrin would think such a prize needs to be earned.




But if you don't use it, that will increase the chances that more innocent people will die in this mess we've gotten into.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 1, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Just a random thought that occured to me, in case we do end up conferencing in an Antimagic Field...
> 
> ... demonic possession is a [Su] ability, right?
> 
> -Hyp.



Usually.  Not necessarily n the case of the bugs, though.  They seen to need to enter a victim's brain, so it ould be a strictly biological or mechanical matter.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 1, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Usually.  Not necessarily n the case of the bugs, though.  They seen to need to enter a victim's brain, so it ould be a strictly biological or mechanical matter.




I was thinking of Alethia's passenger 

-Hyp.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 1, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> wand of restoration costs 26k.     :\




Well once the DM answers my question as to if I can get my Ki straps enchanted with +2 dex (or maybe higher now that I think of it   ) I'll certainly kick some money towards it, probably 5k gp.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Sep 1, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> wand of restoration costs 26k.     :\





Timrin will chip in 4000 gp.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 1, 2005)

I will chip in 4k now and if need be chip in more.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 1, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Well once the DM answers my question as to if I can get my Ki straps enchanted with +2 dex (or maybe higher now that I think of it   ) I'll certainly kick some money towards it, probably 5k gp.
> 
> Hawkeye




Yes, you can do that.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you.  Can I make it +3 then?

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm a bit rusty on my magic item enchantment rules and I don't have the DM's guide handy. What would it cost to get a natural armor bonus put on something other than an amulent?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 2, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I'm a bit rusty on my magic item enchantment rules and I don't have the DM's guide handy. What would it cost to get a natural armor bonus put on something other than an amulent?




Amulet, Cloak, Shirt, Bracers, or Belt: bonus squared x 2000  (good affinity)
Other slotted item: bonus squared x 3000 (poor affinity - x1.5)
Slotless item: bonus squared x 4000 (slotless = x2)
Added as a secondary ability to an existing magic item: x1.5

-Hyp.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

I will be offline until Wednesday.  I will be back on Tuesday, but I expect to take a day to read all of your alls posts.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 2, 2005)

I will be out of state from Sept 9 through the 19. I probably won't be able to post for that week.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 4, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So are you guys going to the swarm-infested area where the dragon thingee was found? Are you going to go down into the sewers and track it or something?




My own inclination is to take the sewer route, sending the cats to spread out through the tunnels to look for a big dragon and report back.  

Rather than dodging terrified crowds, swarms, and swarm zombies up on the surface.

But if that's a minority opinion, I'm okay with the surface route.

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

The sewer route is ok by me. We just need to invest in very long boots and nose plugs.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 5, 2005)

Gah!  Forbidden threads - that's so _mean_!  

I'm not gonna look, but the temptation is driving me nuts!  

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 5, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Gah!  Forbidden threads - that's so _mean_!
> 
> I'm not gonna look, but the temptation is driving me nuts!
> 
> -Hyp.




This coming from Mr. DM-forbidden spoiler text....


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 5, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Gah!  Forbidden threads - that's so _mean_!
> 
> I'm not gonna look, but the temptation is driving me nuts!
> 
> -Hyp.




hyp's not used to being locked out of anything on this board.  Must be  a new sensation for him.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 5, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> This coming from Mr. DM-forbidden spoiler text....




Heh.  Oh, that.

Well, fair enough 

-Hyp.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

Another weekend starts tonight so I will be offline till Monday.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2005)

Guys? I'm going to Virgina for a family vacation. I'm leaving today.   I still want to participate in the game, but won't be able to until probably the 17th or 18th. Matt? If you would, could you npc Alethia or have one of the others do it? I'd appreciate it! Lol this game has been fun and I look forward to continuing it when I get back.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't you just hate it when the bad guys are smarter than us?


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 12, 2005)

Is there a legal feat out there that allows one to apply their dex bonus to their weapon damage instead of using strength to enhance their damage?

Hawkeye


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Is there a legal feat out there that allows one to apply their dex bonus to their weapon damage instead of using strength to enhance their damage?
> 
> Hawkeye




Yes there is, but not all weapons.  I think a rapier is the biggest one.

Combat finesse (???)


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 12, 2005)

That would be Weapon Finesse and it only applies to the attack roll.  I have that already.  I am looking for a damage boosting feat.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Sep 12, 2005)

Weapon finesse is the feat you are reaching for EXCEPT this only allows you use your DEX bonus on your _attack _ rolls.  I don't know of any feat that allows you to add your DEX bonus to _damage_ rolls.  I am by no means the final word however.

frostrune


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 13, 2005)

Check the Arms and Equipment Guide for the Fierce property.

I have a vague memory of a specific magic weapon (rapier? shortsword?) in either A&EG or Savage Species, but I could be misremembering.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm not looking for a weapon for an ability.  I am looking for a feat, so I can use my dex bonus instead of strength bonus to add to my damage for unarmed combat.  Hmmm maybe wisodm instead like Zen Arcehry is for wisdom instead of dex.  Some sort of instinctive strike or something to that affect.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> I'm not looking for a weapon for an ability.  I am looking for a feat, so I can use my dex bonus instead of strength bonus to add to my damage for unarmed combat.  Hmmm maybe wisodm instead like Zen Arcehry is for wisdom instead of dex.  Some sort of instinctive strike or something to that affect.
> 
> Hawkeye




You probably are best off redoing your stats so that Str and Dex switch priorities.  Thsose extra points of AC, esp when your AC is still quite a bit lower than the fighters so that andything that tends to miss you will get chewed up by them anyway, arent worth what str gives you.  Its good for attack, damage, and opposed rolls.  Rememer, if you are a grappler, you dont need AC so much.  Also it frees up the feat you spent on WFinesse.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 13, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You probably are best off redoing your stats so that Str and Dex switch priorities.  Thsose extra points of AC, esp when your AC is still quite a bit lower than the fighters so that andything that tends to miss you will get chewed up by them anyway, arent worth what str gives you.  Its good for attack, damage, and opposed rolls.  Rememer, if you are a grappler, you dont need AC so much.  Also it frees up the feat you spent on WFinesse.




I'll consider it.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 17, 2005)

Was there anything of interest to be found on the fiendpires we killed in the sewers?

-Hyp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Was there anything of interest to be found on the fiendpires we killed in the sewers?
> 
> -Hyp.




Nope.  Pretty much just rags.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 29, 2005)

Just a quick note to say I'm out of town for the weekend...

-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 30, 2005)

DM_Matt,

In following the IC thread it _appears_ the Fey's whip has a STR draining effect on it.  It's way too late now but that effect on Timrin should have been negated by his armor.  The DEATHWARD property should have kicked and negated it.

No big deal, just FYI for the future.

Frostrune


----------



## Falkus (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh boy, I feel as if I've passed an arbitrary experience level, and had my abilities increase.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 4, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> DM_Matt,
> 
> In following the IC thread it _appears_ the Fey's whip has a STR draining effect on it.  It's way too late now but that effect on Timrin should have been negated by his armor.  The DEATHWARD property should have kicked and negated it.
> 
> ...




The whip has a stun effect.  The str drain was his claw venom.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2005)

Matt? I've made the updates and changes to my character (7th lvl cleric/6th lvl Ranger). I've noticed that we probably could use some more spell-casters, so I'm going to concentrate on that for the next few levels or so. Also, I put Alethia's character sheet on wordpad, because it was starting to look very sloppy.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Matt!

Thanks for the level up!   

I'm travelling all week on business and don't have my books, so i won't be able to update my character until next week-end. Murdoch will be taking another level of warlock.

By the way, have the seelie court ever tried to contact Murdoch in the past? Does he simply have fey powers or do the feys ever ask anything in return?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2005)

Question for the group.  I've got two additional 7th level powers.  The first one I'm taking is Mind Blank, Personal.

The second I can't decide between _Energy Wave _ and _Phase Door, Psionic_.  Damage or utiliy the age old question.

Any suggestions?
Keia


----------



## frostrune (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know anything about psionics but we need an 'escape' spell.  We've been ambushed so many times we need a an instant trap door to get us and our clients out of danger.

Seems like we can throw down damage in spades.  Utility is my vote.

Frostrune


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 5, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about psionics but we need an 'escape' spell.  We've been ambushed so many times we need a an instant trap door to get us and our clients out of danger.
> 
> Seems like we can throw down damage in spades.  Utility is my vote.
> 
> Frostrune




I agree. We've been able to destroy most of our foes in a few rounds. Utility is the way to go. personally wish I had taken more utilitarian powers...

Cheers,

SG


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2005)

As one of her Domain spells, Alethia does have dimension door. That might help some.


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2005)

Sounds like utility wins out.  Phase Door it is.  That works for me. 

Keia


----------



## frostrune (Oct 11, 2005)

If everyone is in agreement about Timrin taking the sword...

DM-Matt can you give me the low down on its stats/abilities?  In the IC post I am hoping for an identify and at a minimum a thumbs up from the church.  Don't want this blade turning Timrin evil or anything


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have any problems with it. Plenty of chances to get neato goodies later.   Besides, it does look like that sword belongs to Timmy.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> If everyone is in agreement about Timrin taking the sword...
> 
> DM-Matt can you give me the low down on its stats/abilities?  In the IC post I am hoping for an identify and at a minimum a thumbs up from the church.  Don't want this blade turning Timrin evil or anything




Analysis of the sword shows it current abilities to be as follows: +2 Holy Evil Outsider Bane Greatsword with the Holy Surge and Stunning Surge Powers (each usable ChaMod/day as a swift action (so only 1/round), Holy does an extra 2d6, Stunning 1d4+1r with cha-based save. (The surges are 4k addons from the DMGII, but I consider them very powerful so you'll only see them in unique items)

It has as of yet undetermined powers relating specifically to Zura. 

For the jealous, as you know, there are more of these and they do seem to adapt their powers to their weilders.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 11, 2005)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Very nice.

Anyone want to change their mind about giving me the sword?   

I don't have the DMG II.  When you say the surges are usuable CHA modifier x's per day, is that my CHA modifier or the sword's?  You mention the save DC is CHA based, how does that work?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2005)

lol. Keep it. From the Matt's flavor description, that sword has chosen Timmy to be its bearer. There'll be other chances at goodies.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 14, 2005)

Further to Timrin's question in the main thread - can we get some travel figures?

How far from Waterdeep to the island as the crow flies?
How far by sea?
How long would Zarun's ship take to get there?
Are there any Personages of Note known to reside on other islands in the chain, who might pose a threat or be a potential source of information or assistance?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2005)

See main thread for answers.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry I was gone longer than I expected.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 22, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Generally, WotC 3.5 generic or FR materials are fine, but I reserve the right to add or subtract.  If you want something that is 3.0 or Ebberon, ask and I might allow it.




Looking at what spells Fin and Arundel are likely to prepare for tomorrow... are you allowing spells from Book of Exalted Deeds?

It's the place to go when the evil outsiders are acomin'... 

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2005)

Ooo. Speaking of that. I'm thinking the demon is nudging Alethia gently towards the exalted path, eventually hoping to be absolved of his own sins at the same time by guiding her. His personality is a bit like the Cheshire Cat from American McGee's Alice if that makes any sense.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Looking at what spells Fin and Arundel are likely to prepare for tomorrow... are you allowing spells from Book of Exalted Deeds?
> 
> It's the place to go when the evil outsiders are acomin'...
> 
> -Hyp.




Yes I am.  And yeah, in a campaign with lots of demons and extremely mighty ancient evils, BOED is a very good thing to have around, both for flavor and crunch reasons.  I still might overrule a spell or two.



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Ooo. Speaking of that. I'm thinking the demon is nudging Alethia gently towards the exalted path, eventually hoping to be absolved of his own sins at the same time by guiding her. His personality is a bit like the Cheshire Cat from American McGee's Alice if that makes any sense.




Cool.  Its possible that he'll get a plot arc in the enar future btw.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2005)

*insert evil grin here*
Look forward to it. With all the demon fighting going on, it's more than probable that Alethia will run into a creature that recognizes the demon riding in her. An idea that I've been kicking around is that those cultists who had kidnapped her were trying to corrupt her by binding the demon to her soul and turning her into a powerful servant of evil. The spell worked, but the demon wasn't inclined to cooperate. He took her over briefly and slaughtered the cultists. He's the reason why she doesn't quite remember the details. And they both hate most other demons and other evils with a passion. Hence her tendency to glow with wrath when she's confronted by such things. If you got any ideas on it, email me. I think I'm more evil with my characters than most DM's would be.  

As far as her levels/future go, I'm thinking on letting her concentrate more on her clerical side than her ranger side. Both are important to her, but I can see her becoming more spiritual as the adventure progresses.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 23, 2005)

Matt? If it's ok, I'd like Alethia to have the spell Celestial Brilliance. It's a fourth level spell and a pretty nifty fourth level spell at that.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2005)

Sure.  I might decrease the duration though.  BTW, it occurred to me that there are a nuymber of spells in there that are open only to celestials, which you may want to look at.  (They have "celestial" in the components line).  Also, if you are trying to become more clericey in a gradual way, and if you want this, I will provide the option of an in-game questish thing that would let you trade in some of your ranger levels for cleric ones.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks. Traded out death ward for it. Hmm. How about a twist on that? If you'd allow it, I'd like her to slowly gain the half-celestial template via the same mechanics you described, maybe spread out over 3 or four levels, depending on if you want to use the FR option gained template rule. The final part of it would have her gaining wings and exalted status. It'd make a kind of sense, especially if the demon is in fact helping to awaken her celestial heritage as part of that redemption package. 

Barring that, perhaps having her do something suitably heroic/self-sacrificing and having her get the template that way. Either option would be fun to play. If we go the second route, I'd be happy to trade some of her ranger levels for clerical ones.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Thanks. Traded out death ward for it. Hmm. How about a twist on that? If you'd allow it, I'd like her to slowly gain the half-celestial template via the same mechanics you described, maybe spread out over 3 or four levels, depending on if you want to use the FR option gained template rule. The final part of it would have her gaining wings and exalted status. It'd make a kind of sense, especially if the demon is in fact helping to awaken her celestial heritage as part of that redemption package.
> 
> Barring that, perhaps having her do something suitably heroic/self-sacrificing and having her get the template that way. Either option would be fun to play. If we go the second route, I'd be happy to trade some of her ranger levels for clerical ones.




Hmmm.  Trading levels is a lot easier.  The buy method is a weird XP formula and I prefer that the PCs all level at once upon completing certain campaign objectives (for instance, the first time you leveled was upon completing the Waterdeep Prologue).  Also, staying away from the specific numbers allows powerful PCs AND powerful enemies without some weird rebalancing, and even still, the CR system is not made for such large parties.  Finally, going from an Aasimar to a Half-Celestial is mechanically less simple tan it appears.  Aasimars can't have the Half-Ceelestial template, since they are by definition humans with less than half celestial blood in them.  I would acutally have to turn you both into a Half-Cel AND a Human, or else make up a new race that is essentially a featureless base with the Half-Cel on it and then figure out how to balance it.  I'll think about ways to work this, but trading levels certainly seems more streightforward.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 23, 2005)

My computer is down. Hope to be back up Tuesday or so.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 23, 2005)

Trading in some ranger levels does sound nice at first thought, but she'd loose the benifits of those ranger levels. I'm thinking that she will concentrate on her clerical levels from now on as her spiritual side becomes stronger. We really need a fighter whose strength is ranged weaponry and if she traded in her ranger levels, she'd become less effective in that area. After a night's thought, I think she'll maybe keep her ranger levels unless something in game happens. After all, tis only more chances for good roleplaying.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Trading in some ranger levels does sound nice at first thought, but she'd loose the benifits of those ranger levels. I'm thinking that she will concentrate on her clerical levels from now on as her spiritual side becomes stronger. We really need a fighter whose strength is ranged weaponry and if she traded in her ranger levels, she'd become less effective in that area. After a night's thought, I think she'll maybe keep her ranger levels unless something in game happens. After all, tis only more chances for good roleplaying.




Alrighty, although ironically trading in those levels almost certainly make you a BETTER archer.  Trading in four levels sacrifices one feat and one point of BAB, trading 6, 2 feats and 2 Bab.  The increased power and availability of self-buffing spells (not to mention the power and availability of other spells) far outstrips those benefits, espcailly if you keep the two ranger levels.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmmm... That might work. I didn't realize. Well, the feat loss will easily be taken care of once she levels again. She can simply retake it later on. Ok. Let's do it. You'll have to show me the math on how to redo her levels persae. I'm still going to have her primarily a ranged fighter, but this way it will benifit the rest of the group, that is if they're okay with it. The mechanics just makes my eyes cross a lil. 

Well I still want to keep at least 3 levels of ranger. Also, I'm thinking about taking an exalted feat, perhaps in roleplay. I'm really looking at Nimbus of light followed by Holy radience.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 25, 2005)

Matt - Fin's intention at this point is to cast Control Weather once we're a little closer to the camp (it has a three mile radius, but I'd rather not have the effects cutting off a few hundred feet from where the Reavers' ship is anchored!  ) to call up a nasty storm.  Theory is to keep the Reavers from deciding to weigh anchor and take off before we get around to hitting them.

I have revised spell lists for the next day for both Fin and Arundel, but I don't want to overwrite the current lists in the Rogues' Gallery until they actually get around to preparing them, in case calamity strikes during the night.

As I understand it, our current plan of action is to send the Kraken away, do a little reconnaissance of the island, then camp out in a Rope Trick 'til morning.  Does anyone have anything else to add?



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Not sure. Alethia is going to use Celestial Brilliance to good effect. By the way, how long will it last? I agree 1 day per level is perhaps too powerful. But perhaps one day period would be about right. She plans on asking Kiran or Murdock if they know non-detection or something similar. Under that cover (keeps others from scrying) she'll cast Celestial Brilliance on Timrin's new sword. That way, when he does draw it, our demonic friends will be quite surprised.




Arundel's preparing a Celestial Brilliance as well, but bear in mind...

[glance about to make sure no DMs are eavesdropping]
[sblock]It'll probably be of limited utility against a ship full of half-fiends.  A lot of them will have Darkness 3/day as a SLA, and Cel Brilliance brought into an area of magical darkness is temporarily suppressed.  I'd be surprised if we get more than a round or two out of it.  Useful, but not as nasty as it would be if they couldn't suppress it.[/sblock]

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 26, 2005)

Remeber, both Timmy and Alethia can cast daylight once per day, strength equal to their total levels. I know Alethia will use that spell to good effect.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 26, 2005)

For weapons, cold iron or silver, or does it matter?

Dyria will probably do what she does best. Tearing out throats with a whip dagger and a variety of whip based acrobatics.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 26, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> For weapons, cold iron or silver, or does it matter?




For devils, silver is preferable, though for the lesser devils it's not really an issue.

It's all about the Holy.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 26, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Will Kiran be going with us or staying behind?




The suggestion that she stay behind with the ship was greeted with ire.

Do we want to investigate the stone circle?  Or leave that 'til after Piratefest?

-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 26, 2005)

The storm idea may be nice but what do you think about a simple, heavy fog?  It could cover our movements quite nicely and may not be as suspicious.  Just an idea.

I say we make for their camp and observe them.  If they are here for some powerful magic they will most likely lead us right to it.  We can also get a feel for the camp and the best way to free the slaves.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 26, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> The storm idea may be nice but what do you think about a simple, heavy fog?  It could cover our movements quite nicely and may not be as suspicious.  Just an idea.




The options are seasonal - fog's an autumn thing.

I've got tornado, thunderstorm, sleet storm, and hot weather as options.

It can be a gradual change, though - doesn't have to be a blue sky to thunder in seconds deal.

-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 26, 2005)

Damn changes to the spell descriptions!!!  3E made some things TOO specific for my tastes.  Oh well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 28, 2005)

Lately, there has been a drop-off in posts, especially among certain people.  I want to fix that, so I guess I should ask why.  Is it just that certian characters are more suited to combat and show up at those times but not the planning sessions, or is it that theere is not enough engagement of the characters' individual aspects in the plot?

Fin has the formal leadership role, Timrin has his cool sword and increasing personal ties to Aleena, Alethia has her inner demon, Dyria is finally going to get to kill a whole lot of slavers and free some slaves, Murdoch sort of had a fey thing, altohugh that focused less on him in practice than I had hoped.  

Is there anytinhg I can do, especailly for Shando, Crimson, Kaarlo, and Murdoch, but also those that are more engaged, to personalize matters a bit more around the characters?  Is there sometihng you want THEM to do but need the universe to give 'em a nudge?

BTW, regarding Shando, I am somewhat stumped as to waht to do.  Mechanics are a real problem fpr him becuase with the exception of some pretty exotic builds like non-human high racial str/size battlefield controllers and VoP'ers, monks arent the best at much of anything.  The character is well-defined and characterized, with his extreme lawful bent quite apparent in his businesslike demeanor and heavy emphasis on duty, but I havent yet come up with a good way of leveraging that for the plot.

...And what ever happened to that OOC relationship talk RE Fin and Crimson?


----------



## Keia (Oct 28, 2005)

Is there a new thread . . . I thought this game had stalled.  My bad!

As for Crimson, her seer abilities are suited to the city and she packs some power with her versitility and energy attacks.  It's difficult to play a character of few words in a play by post, but I wanted to give it a shot.  She relates well with Fin, but not really with anyone else.  One of the few she would have spent a significant amount of time with died in the attacks (the other seer).  

As for finding her spot in the universe, that's a good question . . . I'm certain something will develop - if I can think of a specific push, I'll drop a line.

. . . . as for an ooc talk . . . haven't heard.

Keia
_off to try and find a new IC thread!_


----------



## frostrune (Oct 28, 2005)

One possible idea to engage Shando and Kaarlo would be to include more skill checks (traps, sneaking about, gather information, jump, climb... etc.).  They should have mad skills that could highlight their value to the group. 

Its probably a pain for you to run, but when we were separate and had our own little missions it forced everyone to stay involved.

As far as I'm concerned, things are going well.  I'm happy with my role within the group.  I like the budding relationship with Aleena.  The deep plot has my head spinning...

Keep up the good work DM_Matt!!

Frostrune


----------



## kirinke (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm enjoying this game alot. Alethia and her relationship with her demon is progressing fairly well and I have a feeling the time when he reveals himself to her is coming close.   

As for other relationships, I think her relationship with Timmy is probably along the lines of brother-sister, or something very close to that. When she gets that exalted feat Nimbus of light, it's going to confuse alot of people and beings.


----------



## Keia (Oct 28, 2005)

Found the IC thread and posted.  

Did we sell the equipment from the last battle?  Crimson is still looking for a movement type equipment (Flying or some kind) or better AC with either the money left over from the sale or even using some of the equipment. 

Keia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 29, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> ...And what ever happened to that OOC relationship talk RE Fin and Crimson?




I doubt Hannah would be impressed!  

It was Arundel who was casting the Commune... he was the one thinking about slipping a question onto the list 

-Hyp.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 30, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Lately, there has been a drop-off in posts, especially among certain people.  I want to fix that, so I guess I should ask why.  Is it just that certian characters are more suited to combat and show up at those times but not the planning sessions, or is it that theere is not enough engagement of the characters' individual aspects in the plot?
> 
> Fin has the formal leadership role, Timrin has his cool sword and increasing personal ties to Aleena, Alethia has her inner demon, Dyria is finally going to get to kill a whole lot of slavers and free some slaves, Murdoch sort of had a fey thing, altohugh that focused less on him in practice than I had hoped.
> 
> ...




Guys,

Sorry for not posting. I use bookmarks to go to my game threads (i.e. I never go to "playing the game"), and didn't see any activity so I assumed everybody was taking a breether. Please let me catch up and I'll post ASAP.

Concerning my character, I have to say that I'm pretty satisfied with him. At the beginning, I had trouble envisioning how his leadership feat played out with the fact that his alignment was CG. It's all good now: basically, Fin's the leader and Murdoch attracts his followers through his charisma and his actions.

Now, it would be interesting to play out Murdoch's "fey" connection. It's the first time I play a warlock and am still getting used to the fact that can repeatedly deliver a HUGE amount of damage, but aren't really good at much else (I'll try to find a more versatile incantation at next level). Anyways, since we've contacted Emberron a few time, it'd be nice to see Murdoch usefulness be more than just being a flying canon. Maybe the Seelie court could call upon the ancient pact made by his ancestor and request a service or maybe just increase the connection so they know what our group is up to (we are acting in their interest, after all).

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 2, 2005)

Back online finally.  Trying to catch up as much as I can.  Where is the new IC post?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 2, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Is there anytinhg I can do, especailly for Shando, Crimson, Kaarlo, and Murdoch, but also those that are more engaged, to personalize matters a bit more around the characters?  Is there sometihng you want THEM to do but need the universe to give 'em a nudge?
> 
> BTW, regarding Shando, I am somewhat stumped as to waht to do.  Mechanics are a real problem fpr him becuase with the exception of some pretty exotic builds like non-human high racial str/size battlefield controllers and VoP'ers, monks arent the best at much of anything.  The character is well-defined and characterized, with his extreme lawful bent quite apparent in his businesslike demeanor and heavy emphasis on duty, but I havent yet come up with a good way of leveraging that for the plot.
> 
> ...And what ever happened to that OOC relationship talk RE Fin and Crimson?




Well if you would just tell me the entire plot in complete detail, I am sure I can give you some ideas regarding Shando's part.      Let me get caught up and I'll tell you where I may see Shando going.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm out of town for the weekend, Matt - I'll try to get a general plan for Fin and Arundel up before I leave.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 4, 2005)

DM Matt:  Is there an email address I can reach you at please?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 4, 2005)

Matt? We probably need to work out the demon's (Alethia's) stats and abilities. I know you have some ideas on personality/relationship development and on where they are going. Once the demon reveals himself, probably during the tet-a-tet with the Eyrie, their relationship is going to change. I'd really like it to coincide with her gaining the Nimbus of light feat. That would be nifty.   

And the relationship between her and the rest of the group is going to change. Although it does help that Waukeen vouches for her. And Helm probly will too if asked. It's going to be fun notheless.....


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2005)

Email:  heroesincenw@hotmail.com


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Matt? We probably need to work out the demon's (Alethia's) stats and abilities. I know you have some ideas on personality/relationship development and on where they are going. Once the demon reveals himself, probably during the tet-a-tet with the Eyrie, their relationship is going to change. I'd really like it to coincide with her gaining the Nimbus of light feat. That would be nifty.
> 
> And the relationship between her and the rest of the group is going to change. Although it does help that Waukeen vouches for her. And Helm probly will too if asked. It's going to be fun notheless.....




I am reluctant to stat up the demon quite yet, for reasons I;d rather not get into for story purposes.  For now, his powers should remain undetermined.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 11, 2005)

Guys,

I will be out of contact until late next week.  I know this is poor timing with the pending fight but alas real life must prevail.  DM_Matt feel free to NPC Timrin as needed.

Thanks,

Frostrune


----------



## kirinke (Nov 17, 2005)

Hay, matt. Would it be possible to trade Dodge or Mobility for Nimbus of light? I plan on Alethia eventually taking Holy Radiance once I boost her charisma up some.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hay, matt. Would it be possible to trade Dodge or Mobility for Nimbus of light? I plan on Alethia eventually taking Holy Radiance once I boost her charisma up some.




Sure, go ahead.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 18, 2005)

Cool. I'll do the editing and unveil it sometime during play.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry all but I have a death in the family and may be out of touch for a while.  NPC Timrin as needed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Sorry all but I have a death in the family and may be out of touch for a while.  NPC Timrin as needed.




SuperSorry  .  RIP <Relative of Frostrune>.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry Frostrune. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 27, 2005)

You have my condolences.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 2, 2005)

Kirinke and Frostrune:

I noticed in the appendix of Player's Guide to Faerun there is an alternate version of the Aasimar.  It is the same as the regular version except there is no level adjustment, and your type becomes humanoid(planetouched), which means that you count as both a humanoid AND an outsider.  Essentially the difference is you would lose immunity to hold/charm/dominate PERSON (though not the monster versions), in return for a level (And the ability to use Enlarge Person).  You may stick with the version you have now, or if you want you can switch to this version.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2005)

Hmm. I think I'll stick with the version I have now. That immunity to charm/dominate/hold is darned useful, especially when we're dealing with critters who tend to like to use it alot. Also, Alethia is considered a O ECL character, since she gave up a level via the UA ECL reduction ruleset, so it evens out.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 2, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmm. I think I'll stick with the version I have now. That immunity to charm/dominate/hold is darned useful, especially when we're dealing with critters who tend to like to use it alot. Also, Alethia is considered a O ECL character, since she gave up a level via the UA ECL reduction ruleset, so it evens out.





Its true that she is considered an ECL 0 character, but it doesnt even out because I do not really do individual XP.  If I did individual XP, then she would level a little faster and eventually catch.  But without individual XP, the buyback does nothing. I can start doing indivudal XP if you really want, but its probably best (and a lot easier) for the party to just level at key points.  

(Another clarification: at this level, most of your enemies that would try it would have the monster versions of these spells, and the person ones would not be that effective since the DC is rather low.)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2005)

It's ok really. I mean, I kinda like the character concept as it is right now. And the way you're doing the XP is ok too. Hrmmm. Remember when you said you were willing to do a level exchange between Alethia's ranger/cleric levels? I'd really like to keep what I have now, but perhaps we could do a side quest to bring her back up to the rest of the group. That might work as well.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm back... and thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.  It was my mom that passed and it was very unexpected.  This one is going to sting for a while.  

Frostrune

I'll check out the alternate aasimar and see if I want to make a switch or no.  I assume the ability boosts are going to go and that may be too much for me to sacrifice.  I'll let you know.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2005)

ouch.
Can't imagine what you're going through right now. I'd seriously consider grief counciling. Right now, you're probably in shock. I know I'd be in your situation. 
I'll say a prayer for you and yours tonight. I have a feeling we all will.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 5, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> I'm back... and thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.  It was my mom that passed and it was very unexpected.  This one is going to sting for a while.
> 
> Frostrune
> 
> I'll check out the alternate aasimar and see if I want to make a switch or no.  I assume the ability boosts are going to go and that may be too much for me to sacrifice.  I'll let you know.




Wow.  So sorry.  Not much to say here. Far wiser men than I have been stumped by the question of what to say in this situation.

RE: the alternate aasimar: Its just the different type and the lack of LA...thats it.  The rest is the same.  The  game designers previously admitted that aasimars and tieflings are really only LA .5 or .6, and they chose to err on the side of caution.  Thus, making it a little weaker tips the scales the other way.  Then again, this isnt as bad a decrease for fighter folk, beucase getting enlarge person back is pretty good.


----------



## Keia (Dec 5, 2005)

Frostrune,

I'm sorry for your loss, you and yours will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Dec 5, 2005)

DM Matt,

I've been having some real trouble with Crimson, posting, and actions . . . so I think that it is best that I step away from this one.  My apologizes to the DM and players for stepping away in the middle of a game - this is one of the few times I have ever done that.

You're running a good game. Take care everyone and have fun.

Keia


----------



## frostrune (Dec 6, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> RE: the alternate aasimar: Its just the different type and the lack of LA...thats it.  The rest is the same.  The  game designers previously admitted that aasimars and tieflings are really only LA .5 or .6, and they chose to err on the side of caution.  Thus, making it a little weaker tips the scales the other way.  Then again, this isnt as bad a decrease for fighter folk, beucase getting enlarge person back is pretty good.




If ability scores do not change I would probably be willing to make this change.  I can't really find where this is written however.  I have the Players Guide to Faerun and I found a brief paragraph in the appendices that seems to simply remove 'native outsider' subtype and allows typical charm and hold persons to have normal effects.  I do not however find any mention of the enlarge person addition.  I quite fine moving forward without adding the enlarge person benefit, I'm just curious where you're finding your info.

Frostrune


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 7, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I like Fin's suggestion of having a look at this statue of the Horned Beast. Maybe one of use will recognize its nature and give us a clearer picture of what to do next?"




Anyone have a Wish spell handy, by the way?

-Hyp.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2005)

DM_Matt,

I would like to take the lesser aasimar option and have gone ahead and levelled-up Timrin in the rogues gallery.  I did not give him the ability to enlarge person and I think this is fair.  If you don't like what you see let me know I will change things back.

Frostrune

PS:  Hyp - you lost me.  Why the wish spell?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> DM_Matt,
> 
> I would like to take the lesser aasimar option and have gone ahead and levelled-up Timrin in the rogues gallery.  I did not give him the ability to enlarge person and I think this is fair.  If you don't like what you see let me know I will change things back.
> 
> ...




Regarding enlarge:  The way I read it, you have the type  Humanoid (Planetouched)  Consequentially, you can be affected by anything that affects humanoids or outsiders, including but not limited to the ones listed.  Thus, enlarge person would be among them, as well as any new spell that requires the target be humanoid.  If someone invets Wedgie Person or Tickle Person, those work too.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Regarding enlarge:  The way I read it, you have the type  Humanoid (Planetouched)  Consequentially, you can be affected by anything that affects humanoids or outsiders, including but not limited to the ones listed.  Thus, enlarge person would be among them, as well as any new spell that requires the target be humanoid.  If someone invets Wedgie Person or Tickle Person, those work too.





Ah-ha!  I think I finally get what you have been talking about.  I don't get Enlarge Person as a racial ability, you are saying that it can now affect me just like any other 'person'.  This makes sense and we are finally on the same page.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2005)

I kinda like the aasimar thing as is with the native-outsider thingie going on. It sorta fits the character concept I have for Alethia.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2005)

Timrin is the watered down version


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 7, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> PS:  Hyp - you lost me.  Why the wish spell?




A sleeping horned beast that wakes up and destroys civilisations?

We might need a Wish spell to keep it dead after we kill it.

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2005)

Or a Miracle. How powerful is Arundel or Fin?


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> A sleeping horned beast that wakes up and destroys civilisations?
> 
> We might need a Wish spell to keep it dead after we kill it.
> 
> -Hyp.





Ahhhhh... I'm with you now.  I'd prefer to make sure it doesn't wake up.  Seeing as I'm the melee guy I want no part of the vorpal teeth.  That would be ugly.

Frostrune


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok... I'm making my christmas wish list.  What sort of game-books would be useful for our particular game or any faerun game?

I already have
players handbook (3.5)
DMG (3.5)
Unapproachable east
player's guide to faerun
complete divine
arms and equipment guide
forgotten realms campaing setting
deities and demigods
oriental adventurs
dragonomicon
book of exalted
faiths and patheons (forgotten realms)
masters of the wild
races of faerun
complete warrior
d20 modern
Fiend folio
Defenders of the faith


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 10, 2005)

DM - I fear I'll be out of the country for the next week with work, and have no idea what my internet access will be like.

If, upon viewing the Horned Beast, it appears to be demonic in origin, Fin will suggest the possibility of trying to enlist the feather-masks for help dealing with it.

But he'll be keeping in mind the original mission to go save the paladin's soul...

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2005)

Um. I don't think that will be a possibility Hyp. The demon probably either knocked them out or killed them all for trying to hurt (read kill) his ward and an innocent.

The priestess' were affected by the rain of roses. They are not adverse to killing innocents to obtain a goal, so Timmy will probably not work with them. Alethia won't want to work with them because they kidnapped and drugged her and threatened a friend. In her mind, they are as bad as the demons they hunt. Besides which, they will probably want to kill her because of the demon.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 10, 2005)

And Dyria will want to kill them for kidnapping Alethia.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey, after many years of rollplaying experience, I finally find myself in a game where the DM rolls to see if I'm getting drunk .


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 12, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Hey, after many years of rollplaying experience, I finally find myself in a game where the DM rolls to see if I'm getting drunk .




Next he'll roll to see if you score.     

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Hey, after many years of rollplaying experience, I finally find myself in a game where the DM rolls to see if I'm getting drunk .




Heh, well, I was trying to think of unusual treasures for Rianas ship with my laptop in front of the TV, and the episode of Buffy where Giles goes drinking with his old Chaos Mage friend from his wilder days came on.  He woke up the next morning having been turned into a demon, and only able to speak demon.  Much hilarity ensued...and some inspiration.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmm... What sort of things would somebody who's blind-stinking drunk on planar wine do? 
Hopefully Shando will let them have their fun, but keep an eye on things so it doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 12, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmm... What sort of things would somebody who's blind-stinking drunk on planar wine do?
> Hopefully Shando will let them have their fun, but keep an eye on things so it doesn't get out of hand.




Well, I guess we will just have to wait and see, won't we?    

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey all,

Starting tomorrow night I'll be out of touch until after New Year's (as I imagine a lot of folks will be).  NPC Timrin as you will (just keep him away from those crazy women and their chaos wine)   

Frostrune


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 21, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Starting tomorrow night I'll be out of touch until after New Year's (as I imagine a lot of folks will be).  NPC Timrin as you will (just keep him away from those crazy women and their chaos wine)
> 
> Frostrune




Ok.  Then in that case, gotta get a certain side convo out of the wy.


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2006)

It's back up! ^_^


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2006)

Alrighty. Been kicking around a coupla ideas, both hinge on whether or not Kurin really has Perigeron's soul.

If Kurin does have Perigeron's soul, simply killing the vampire may not free the soul. It will most likely have to be wrested from the vampire. Could Alethia's demon acomplish this? I was considering him snatching the soul while Alethia casts Crown of Flame, searing the vampire with holy light. Another spell alternative would be, if Matt allows...

Phoenix fire page 103 BOED. Alethia would be willing to cast this spell. However, it is a seventh level spell. 

The only way I can think of this working, is if she had a special, wondrous item made for this spell. That would be a 7th level spell x a 13th level caster (minimum) x 50 + the item the spell is going to be imbued in, in this case a phoneix feather.

So 7 x 13 x 50 + 50 for the phoniex feather would be 5,000gp. Perhaps Aleena could have it made quickly... Or one of the churches could have one in storage. It's not something done lightly, but it is completely in keeping with Alethia's character, as well as in keeping with the demon's character.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2007)

ignore this post.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> ignore this post.




and this one.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2007)

and this one too


----------



## OMG_OMG_I_C (Jul 1, 2007)

and this one as well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2007)

test


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2007)

1...2...3.... still here.


----------

